# Anyone want to be my cycle buddy?



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya,

Well, as AF turned up yesterday I have just taken my Clomid 50mg as I'm cd2. This is my 4th cycle.
I have my post-coital test booked for CD14 to make sure the sperm are getting into the right place etc.. (should be fun!)
So, trying to stay   for this month.

Be great to have a buddy. So let me know if anyone is starting now....

Jo x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi, this explains a bit about where I am at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55688.0.html so please do talk to me!

I am on day two of clomid! This is my third cycle. So not too far behind you! Am having a psycho day today!     Yes all of these emotions and more! I even threw hubby's clothes ( washing) on the floor and told him to do it himself!!  and called him every name under the sun then said I loved him  and flounced off and told him to come no where near me!!

( AAh another happy clomid day!!!....................)

Then to make bad matters worse I got on here earlier only to find that fertility friends was not on line!! Panic set in big time!! I have only just found this place and it has become my life blood already!! Glad it was only a temporary measure!

I see that you're from Exeter! I lived in Exmouth whilst I was at Rolle college. Actually the Royal devon and Exeter hospital removed my first two ovarian cysts and right fallopian tube!!!!

Suffice to say that I am 37 now and hope that you want to chat  to a clomid psycho!

I have just re read this and it seems very disjointed and rambling! Am not really  but will leave that to you to figure!


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi, 

Im new to this site and new to Clomid.  I took my 5th day Clomid yesterday  - can you recommend anything for me to do between now and my day 12 scan?
I must admit I LOL when I read what Beauty had to say! - I've been a tad nurotic since starting the tablets and have only just realised it - my poor DH!
I wish you all the luck in the world and will be happy to be a buddie but I must confess, i'm not sure what help I can give as I'm so new to this.

Lady
x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi to you both.

Thanks for replying. Wow! you used to be in Exmouth. I have found to other local ladies here, one also in Exeter and another in Kingsteignton. Its good to know im not alone with this esp in little old Devon!! LOL!  
Were you doing teacher training there at Rolle College?!  Who was your cons that removed your cysts etc...? 

Theres not much i can recommend except crack on and have lots of BMS    I start about cd8 which is today until about cd16/17 with that. I'm making a conscious effort to really have lots more this month  

I've been lucky that i dont get many mood swings, but i am only on 50mg. I get bloated and bit headachy and wee lots.
The best thing to do is take clomid in the evening to avoid most of the symptoms.

Well, let me know how you going, good to have some 'buddies'     Jo xx


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Jo,

How you doing today?

I'm having trouble keeping track of who I've spoken to so feel free to PM if you like.

I had my pregnyl jab this morning and a very rush BMS before work.  Will go at it like a frisky rabbit this weekend and then play my first waiting game - feeling positive though as lead folly was 21.4.

Take good care
Lady
x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Lady,

Glad to hear your having lots of BMS and your follicle was a good size  
I have been making sure we have lots of BMS, everyday so far since cd8, i am cd12 today!  I've had some really bad bloating the past two days, but other than that ok ta.

I've got a post coital test on Monday, so we have to have intercourse about 9.00 as the test is at 3pm   things we have to do eh?! crazy. I'm hoping the nurse will scan me too and see if im ovulating and maybe check on my choc cyst too!

What day are you on now?

What is the jab for? to bring on ovulation? im lucky not to have any jabs!! hate them  

Take care, have fun    Jo xx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi girls!  Sorrry I have not replied sooner!  I forgot to check this thread    How are you both doing?  I have not had any of the tests that you two have had    they just test me on day 21 ( well 23) actually to see if i have ovulated.  so far it's not working! I too am having plenty of BMS but didn't mangage it at the week end as was staying in my parent's caravan with them and didn't want to rock the caravan!  Now that would have been very, very embarrassing!!

Yes I was at Rolle college doing teacher training back in the 90s.  i loved living there!  it was fab to walk on the beach in the depths of winter!  Miss it like mad!    hubby does not want to move down there though as much as i would like to.!  I have bloating and flatulence at the moment so no wonder hubby does not want BMS with me! Can hardly blame him for that one!!

I can't remember who my consultant was at the Royal Devon and Exeter.  unfortunately they made a mess of things according to my consultant here.  Who are you seeing?  I expect it's not the same person as i saw back then as it was a few years ago and I'm sure things have improved since then! 

sending you both    and   for a  

love Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

LOL Beauty at the rocking caravan!!    that is funny!!

My consultant is Mr Clark for endo and Mr West for infertility. Mr clark is amazing, so caring and helpful he has done 3 excisions on me!!    

So, what days are you both on now? I think Lady you are 2 days ahead of me? I am CD16 today. We have still been having BMS everyday, except today (had a break!) But, i havent felt any ovulation pains like i usually do and the follies she saw on monday were small ?? so dont know whats happening she said i didnt need BT's  

Jo xx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Well it's day 13 for me ( hope it's lucky!) Have put on my   hat   and told hubby that as soon as football has finished it's time to get his   out and   me!!!  not that I'm a demanding wife or anything! I just heard a beer can opening so  a few too many  may cause problems with this   and i might need to give him some  !!

I'll let you know what happens!!  we can't have BMS every day as hubby's sperm is a bit slow   Don't think the beer is going to help but hey!  i don't think he could manage it every day either!

Don't recognise either of those names of the consulatants, all I can remeber was that I was seen by the gynae consultant and registrar.  i think that it makes such a differnece when the consulatants are so nice.  It puts you at ease!

I was interested to hear about ovulation pains.  I don't think that I have ever had that although the first month i took clomid I did have a pain in my side that lasted for half an hour and how weird is this but my Mum had the same pain at the same time.  I hope that she wasn't ovulating cos she went through the menopause quite a few years ago!!! 

Well my love wishing you all the best and hope to speak soon !  Get on with the BMS and I'll let you know if mine manages to get it this shape  !!!  Hope you don't think that I am being too crude!!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

beauty you  are funny!! cracked me up!

I hope the beers didnt mess up your err plans    My Bf has been staying at his Ex's all week looking after his 3 kids and we have just been meeting at the flat for about an hour every day to have sex!! LOL!! This morning he said "You only want me for sex.." ha! makes a change usually other way around.  I had some cramping and stabbing pain in the night on my right side which is where the follies were so could be O'g today    Anyway, def given it our best bash yet!!  

I am Cd17 today, usually ovulate about cd11/12 ? must be clomid lengthening it all.
Got letter from the hosp today have an apt with fert guy 20th June!!?

Well, let me know.. Jo xx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jo!

You will be pleased to know that he   got a firm   and deposited   in the  !!  After that he    and slept like a  !!  Another happy clomid day!!


Meeting up with your Bf for BMS sounds like a fab idea! I like it!  wish I could do that with mine but his work is the other side of the city and I don't fancy getting close to him in a freezer!!  He works at a cash and carry!  I have found that my cycle has gone loopy since I started clomid too.  I'm having 38 day cycles.  thye were pretty erratic before but now they have just gone hay wire!!

Any plans for the weekend Jo aprt form the obvious??!!  There is more football on so I fear that I may be left with a very limp  !  better get the turkey baster out and have a go myself i think!

Take care my love!
Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

LOL!!!   Did you need the baster yesterday then? I went out Fri night and got very drunk - had a gr8 time, but bit annoyed that i drunk so much really after all our 'hard work'   in the week! But it's good to let your hair down sometimes I guess?!    Had a huge hang over yesterday though!!

I'm CD20 today, reckon my cycle is gonna be longer this month too  

TC.  Jo xx


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Just reading ur posts and its the 1st time I've smiled all day!

I too have had an alcohol fest (friday at a leavign party) and decided it would be really smart to smoke 10 **** after going cold turkey (or on patches at least) for 5 days.

Whats not helped is that I've had AF cramps today and am not due until next Friday.  You both mentioned longer cycles on Clomid but have you ever heard of shorter ones?

Ladyplops
Beating herself with a large sh*tting stick for smoking/drinking
x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Lady,

I think Clomid can do either, lengthen or shorten cycles. It's annoying really, ive always been very proud of my regular one!  

I have read in the book I ordered from HFEA that its fine to have 14 units a week whilst trying   So not feeling so guilty now.
I am CD23 today, i would normally be due on cd26, but last month was a 29 day cycle, so will see.....
Got some PMT today, GRRRR!!     so probably on her way.

How are you today?  Jo xx


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Jo,

AF is due today so you can imagine - I'm practically climbing the walls and my drawers have been up and down like a yo-yo as I take a trip to the loo for Knicker watch every 20 minutes!
Its even more difficult as I'm at work and tryng to stay calm but am like a mad woman!
DH is convinced that I am so I've told him to prepare for a tearful phonecall today if AF arrives!
I don't know if I feel positive or not - just numb!

If she hasn't arrived by Sunday - we've decided that we are going to test on Sunday before I go completely loopy!

Keep everything crossed for me!

Ladyplops
x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hiya!  How's it going?  I had my blood test yesterday to see if I have ovulated.  Got to wait til next Thursday to see if that has happened. So I'm nicely bruised today.  I have not had any ovulation pains so I am rather doubtful that I will have got pregnant.  Ladyplops, I know what you mean by knickerwatch!! When AF is due you can't help it.  It turns you  !
You wouldn't mind if your drawers went up and down for   I know!!

My other half is a tad fed up with the amount of   I have insisted on this month.  He thinks that I need some help!! Thinking of you both and crossing everything except the obvious!
Rosie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hiya,

The b*tch ( ) turned up on Saturday morning and considering that she hadn't shown on Friday (as normal), I was convinced that I had a whopper in the oven.  

I'm feeling a lot better about it than I thought (its only my 1st try after all) but must say, this is the most horrendous period that I've ever had!  I spent yesterday having a duvet day with DF (my hotwater bottle supplier) and was doubled up.
Feeling better today and back on the Clomid.  Two is my lucky number so keeping everything crossed for the 2nd cycle!

Take care
Lady
x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear that   arrived Ladyplops.  My first cycle on clomid gave me the worst period pain too.  I like you had a day with a hot water bottle and very little else.

Well, I'm fed up as my telly decided to catch fire this afternoon!!  Didn't need a nice fire fighter ( had to make do with hubby and he didn't even dress up for the part - what a lost opportunity!)   I'm still hopinmg that I have ovulated this month but don't feel like I have.

Love and   to you both
Rosie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi you 2,

Lady, So sorry AF arrived. I am due today, im cd27 usually have 26 day cycle but has been up to 29 on the   pills. Keep feeling like its gonna happen though - but it drives you crazy!!! Aghhhhhhh!!!!    
I hope No 2 is lucky  

Sorry to hear about your TV catching fire - how did that happen?? did you have some lightening   how unfair your DF not dressing up with a big hose and a shiny helmet  

Well, I'm not holding out much hope on a BFP either cos didnt feel any ovulation pains this month and when i had scan follies were only 14 and 11 (although she said they would grow, im not convinced?!) Ony got 2 more rounds left  

So, on knicker watch too....
Will keep you posted, not gonna test though.

Take care,  Jo xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, AF turned up this morning   feeling well down today. Had day off work cos bad head.
Jo x


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Jo,

I'm so sorry that AF turned up honey!  I would have replied sooner but I took a half day yesterday to apply more hot water bottles to the darts player belly that I now have!

How you doing today?  Will you be back on the Clomid?  (I hope you are so we can be nutters together).

Rosie - I can't believe ur TV blew up!

Lady
x


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hi everyone can i join in your littlr group??

jess


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Yes, will be starting round 5 of clomid tonight - may as well  
Ive had some bad clots again today, like last month (sorry if tmi) i guess its all to do with the clomid? Also, got a dart-player stomach too LOL!!!   Its horrendous!  Feel well washed out today too  

So, we gonna be buds again this month, you just started again??

Beauty - what day you on??

Jo xx


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hi girls

Hows everyone today?i'm feeling a bit  today must be the  pills starting to take effect!!
my ovaries are really tender it didnt help when my puppy jumped on my abdomen this morning and boy did it hurt OUCH!! i'm on cd7 when is the best time to start bms?

luv
jess


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

I'm on cd8 of my first month on 50mg so wondering if I'll ov earlier this month. Started the BMS last night and hoping to not have to tell DH that we need to be doing it every other day from now on as I know it puts pressure on him and just hope he's happy to be jumped on  

Good luck everyone.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Jess and mrs..

I am only cd3 today so bit behind you two. I think they say have BMS from cd10 - cd17 if you have a roughly normalish cycle of about 28 days?!

I have always had a 26 day cycle but its lengthened a bit on clomid, only few days, this time by only 1.  I'm finding my periods a bit heavier the last 2 cycles though (im also on 50mg) and got more PMT than usual - which is bad anyhow      

I try not to tell BF when its the 'right time' as he feels pressurized too  

Beauty hows you??

Jo x

PS. Jess your puppy is soooo cute   AWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi girls.  I'm so sorry to hear that your AF turned up.  I am having a difficult week.  On top of my telly blowing ( sadly not through rampant BMS on top of it, nor lightening or anything else..and the nearest I got to a nice shiny helmet Jo was hubby's and I wasn't in the mood to use it!!  Now that's shocking in itself!) my oldest and longest standing friend has told me that she is pregnant.  I am delighted for her but   at the same time and more so because she told me by email.......  I was supposed to meet her as we try and meet once a month but I can't face her at the moment.  I'm too sodding jealous!!!! I'm also having a difficult time at work as I'm looking after a child that has had a tough life and she is very clingy with me.  It's breaking my heart    I think this feeling of going up and down just proves to me that AF is round the corner for me too.  I should get a call from my doc tomorrow to say wheter I ahve ovulated or not.  I think not. 

I sat in the bath last night you know and sobbed like I have never sobbed before.  I should be grateful that I am not ill ( so my Mum says along with "What will be will be") but I just don't feel whole.  I feel like something is missing.  To top it all my DH said that I have got to stop daydreaming about having a baby and get a grip and face reality.  He came very close to a good   and a boot in the kisser!  I know that he was trying to be kind but it was as subtle as  !  

So I am on day 28 and feeling a mixture of emotions.  I am so sorry that I am a misery!  I hope to be back on track soon.  Hope you still want me around for the next  ? that's if my doc will let me have it.  She wants me to go back to my Acc as she has raised concerns about my Ovarian cyst too.

Hello to Jess and mrs...  nice to have you on board.....  This is usually the nutty cycle stop so if you're up for that this is the right place to be.

Sorry for my misery again!  I shall try and cheer up and go and get bladdered instead!!


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hey girls

ovs are well and truly acheing today plus i feel really dozy/funny  after ive took the pills lmao 
lindsay how you coping? i'm hoping the syptoms will pass after cd9 last pill day woohooo

jo thx he really is a darlin dog so loving loves cuddles from his mummy lol 

jess


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey Jess,
Jo is right, cute dog!

Sorry to hear that your ovaries ache! you should be ok when you come off them and start the !!! [br]Posted on: 24/05/06, 20:58  My GP phoned me at work today to tell me that I have yet again not ovulated on clomid. my 21 day test was no where near high enough. So I am now waiting for  to arrive and then I will start my last cycle of psycho pills. The only good thing to come out of it is that my GP is going to write to the clinic again to get me seen pretty pronto. Still feeling low girls.

Jo - how are you doing? Not spoken to you in a while.
Lady - how are you? Managed to quit the cigs yet?
Jess - how are you today?
Mrs S - how are things going with you too?

 to you all
Love Rosie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hi girls 

i'm feelin alot better today ov ache but thats a good sign! on cd9 today so will start bms tonight but dont know if to do it everyday or every other day dp s/a is as follows 3mls 36 million per ml 10% rapid progression 25% slow progression 15% motile no progress 50% immotile 59% live and 2% normal morphology this s/a was done a few 1 1/2 yrs ago so might have improve a bit as hes been taking vits to help improve it for the last few months!!

rosie-so sorry you didnt ov this cycle  will they be increasing your dosage?

hows our other cycle buddies?


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Beauty,

I am so sorry to hear you haven't ovulated on clomid - do you think they will up the dose? maybe worth trying. I am feeling very negative too still after AF arriving. Also, i think i spoke too soon about saying 'ive been lucky and not had many s/e's. The past 3 days I have had a really bad head, dizziness and horrendous mood swings - keep snapping at BF, then apologising, told him it's the   pills. At the mo im considering not bothering with my last lot (6th cycle) but spose may change my mind. I just think if it was gonna work it would by now!  I know the next step is IVF and that worries the hell out of me    so all looking s*** my end too! Sorry.  Got my last clomid to take tonight (cycle 5)  

It must be really hard that your best mate is pg, cant blame you for wanting to not see her for a bit. One of my friends (not close) is due in 3 weeks!!  I try not to think about it though too much, but it does play on your mind. I am aware not to get obsessed tho cos it could ruin your life that way i guess?!    It's v pressurizing for men and women. Hope your partner is in a better frame of mind for you soon.

I hope AF isnt too bad and you get an apt quick      


Jess, if i dont get pg im gonna get me a puppy!! I love dogs  

Jo xx


----------



## Tode (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi, does anyone mind if I join in?  I'm a bit behind you all - on CD3 today & 2nd night of 200mg coming up.  Scan booked for CD15 (7/6) (I seem to be on a 35(ish) day cycle, but they don't want to miss anything!)

By the way Jo, I'm in Exeter too!  (consultant Mr West)


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Tode,

I can't beleive how many of us are in/near Exeter - amazing! mabye we should all get a 'meet up' night arranged during the summer?!  There are a few other ladies under Mr West too (so to speak) - how do you find his bedside manner? bit odd, but supposed to be excellent at his job.

I am seeing him on 20th June, but think he'll just talk about IVF    Feel free to join in, im only cd5 today (last of the crazy tabs 2nite)  

Jo x

PS. just had a thought i hope he doesnt look at this site


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jo,
Sorry to hear that you are feeling a bit down too .  My AF has still not arrived  and it's so frustrating knowing that I have not ovulated anyway.  Feel totally peed off!  I am only taking the clomid whilst waiting to start IVF anyway ( this was because I needed to lose weight.  I have lost loads but the last few pounds are not shifting and eating pizza last night probably didn't help!   I am scared about the whole IVF thing too.  I don't think that they will up the dosage - not sure of the effect on one ovary?   My docotor doesn't want to put me in the multiple pregancy category - ha chance would be a fine thing!!!!

So Jo what you up to this weekend anything exciting? It's chucking down with rain at the moment so don't feel like doing much but do need to go shopping  

My friend has texted me to ask to meet up and I have agreed to see her at the end of the month.  I am not angry with her really I guess it's just another reminder of what you can't have isn't it?  life must be difficult for you too hun what with your friend about to drop one - Well let's think positive, at least it's not us having to go through the pain of labour!!! 

We are very special people you know? Even on the   pills!!

 to you!

Hi Tode! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Jo,

I just read ur last post and seriously hope that you are not going to give up on the Clomid young lady!  I know that you read loads of books on the subject but just look at some of the threads and you'll see that ladies do still fall on 7th cycle and more.

Your time will come huney so keep ur chin up.

I'm on my 2nd cycle and am due the 12scan on Weds 31st - I'm even going back to being a brunette on Wednesday (just in case).

Sending you a big dollop of luck, plenty of   and some   for good measure!

Love
Lady
x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi To you all,

Lady - I am working today and worked yesterday, but its very quiet, so i'm bored, hence logging on the site    I still have a bad headache and dizziness and weeing so much, getting on my wick!!   my job as a taxi driver doesnt help as i have to keep stopping and finding a loo    (bit like Claire in Corrie, LOL), but different reason!!

So, i am being put off taking anymore clomid - may just miss a month, then take last lot?! i'll see.

Good luck for your FT scan on Wed.

Beauty, maybe they got it wrong and you did ovulate ! have you done a HPT?!

Jo xx


----------



## Tode (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi all, 

Jo - hope your head's feeling better now - thanks for mentioning the weeing!! - I thought there was something wrong with me at the weekend as I had to get up at least 3 time a night at regular intervals!  I don't remember having that before, but I suppose I may have wiped it from my memory.

I'm glad my Clomid days coincided with the bank hol weekend though as I got the whole double vision/time delay special effects thingy again!  
I did check with the clinic that it was OK to take the 200mg again after having visual disturbance last time & they said as long as I was happy to put up with it again...  

Am now left with a residual fuzzy head & headache, but that'll pass.

Good luck to everyone

Tode x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Tode,

Sorry youve had the visual disturbances again, that is scary! About 4 years ago I had that and also numbness and pins and needles down one side of face, hands, legs etc and my speech went!!    The DR took my BP and it was sky high! he made me come off the pill immediately (oh yes the irony, on it 15 years!!) as he thought i would have a stroke!! god that was so frightening. I asked why it happened all of a sudden, but got no answers, my theory - had too much oestogen in my body cos reckon the endo was arriving then (didnt know i had it then) and combining that with oestogen in pill! bingo - high BP!!!! At least your GP is aware of it though, but 'keep an eye on it' so to speak. Lets hope it goes away soon.

I've still got bad head today, feeling bit sick too - but reckon could be ovualtion building up (cd10)

Take care, Jo xx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi all, how is it going?  My AF turned up with avengeance and have had very bad one! Am still taking the   pills and am on third day of taking them.  Thankfully no ill effects except  the husband of course!! feeling a bit ok about life at the moment so that must be the   pills too.  I expect I shall feel       and   today or tomorrow and the forecast for the week will be much about the same with a sprinkling of  and   if I'm lucky!!

Am thinking of you all and hope that you are ok.
Love Rosie xxxxxxxx

Jo - Don't give up on the   pills.  You never know this could be the month hun!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Beauty, glad you are feeling ok at the mo. Hope it stays that way  

Well, ive had bad pain and think my choc cyst has probably burst so dont think i will be taking the last cycle of clomid!
Waiting to speak to the fertility clinic.

Jo x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Jo I hope that your cyst hasn't burst . That is pretty serious. I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun. Let us know how you are ASAP.

Love Rosie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

The hosp still hasn't rang me back and i had the pain Wed Am! so gonna ring the secretary again in a bit. Pain has died down at the mo.
I'm cd15 today so will be getting jiggy later    What day you on now? ive forgotten - Doh!!  

How are you now?  Nice and sunny here in Devon    Jo xx

PS. How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello. Do you mind if I join you here?

I'm on my 1st cycle of clomid this month (currently on cd17) and started metformin lat Friday. Not being tracked but been told to use OPKs. I've not had a +ive one yet, but have been getting jiggy every day since cd11.

Struggling with the metformin at the moment, but am trying my best to be patient with it.

Do people generally find they might not ovulate until taking clomid for a few months?

Rosie. x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Rosie,
word of warning opk are unreliable with pcos as you have surges at different times due to hormone imbalance.  Persist with the met-try and eat with it (a proper amount of food).  I fell preg after first month on it but sadly m/c-good luck!!
strawbs xxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Strawbs. Thanks for that. I've heard that about OPKs so kind of wondered why my consultant wanted me to do those? Anyway, I've been getting jiggy every day since cd11 and intend to keep going until cd22/23 in case my cycle is longer than I expect.

It's encouraging that it worked for you the 1st month, although I'm very sorry it ended in miscarriage - I know how heartbreaking that is. Fingers crossed for it working again for you.  

Rosie. x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jo,

How is the pain now? I am surprised that you have not been dealt with before. I hope that you have been sorted out and can get on down to business! I have been thinking about you and hoping that you are ok.  

As for me, I am peeing to fill the reservoirs in Kent! There won't be any drought with my bladder around! I am also getting really bad headaches and I'm not sure if this is dehydration or  pills or the fact that I have been studying the highway code! i decided that as i don't drive giving me something to focus on would take my mind off the whole baby thing and i might strike lucky! I had my first lesson on Sunday and it was great so I am looking forward to the next one on Sunday!

I am cd7 hun! look after yourself chick and speak soon
Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[br]Posted on: 6/06/06, 19:09 Hi Rosie P!

Welcome to the clomid rollercoaster ride! I'm on my probably last cycle of clomid and am afraid to say that I have not even ovulated on it. Tjis is my fourth cycle. The only thing it has helped me with is understanding hormones and its relationship to       emotions!!!! oh and not fogetting of course how much my bladder can hold!

I really hope that it works for you!
Let us know how you get on!
Love Rosie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Rosie. I have no idea whether I've ovulated or not. The OPKs have shown a very pale line a couple of days, but the instructions say to ignore it unless is as dark as or darker than the control line. Oh well, I won't let it stop me trying as I read another post from someone who said they had negative OPKs, but then a BFN. They are certainly teaching me how much my bladder can hold - 4 hours is an awful long time not being able to go to the loo.

I have read some encouraging posts where it's worked for people on month 5 or 6 - will you be able to carry on with it for a couple of months? What dose are you on? I've also read about people who weren't ovulating on clomid, but when metformin was added they got a BFP. Hope they have another option for you.

It seems my met bum has now settled - fingers crossed anyway.

Let me know how you get on Rosie.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Beauty,

Well, still not phoned me back, rang a week ago 2moro! apparantley she is off sick, so her secretary said on Monday. My pain has gone again now, so been getting jiggy etc... I am cd17 today so your are 9 days behind me then.  I have got an apt with my fert spec on 20th June, but wanted to speak to her really - bit more approachable. Well, crack on with the old BMS mate.....

BFN.  Jo xx      i really hope this is our month!!!


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

OOh I'm really cross! i just spent ages typing a reply to you Jo and then the computer crashed!!  I'll try again![br]Posted on: 7/06/06, 19:40  I am still shocked Jo that you have not been seen about your cyst. does the whole place stop when a specialist goes off sick??  Surely there must be somebodyelse who could take you under their wing! I am very cross with them on your behalf!! i hope your not too bad though and still managing to get it together!!

Am contemplating getting the hubby to get on down but I fear this is not going to work over the next week as football seems to have taken over the world. He is more likely to be madly in passionate love with Wayne Rooney than he is me if he plays that is? Not only that but the beer is going to cause problems with  direction and they are crap swimmers as it is !!! Add to that my possible closed tube and the poor little buggers don't stand a chance!! Is your man into footie Jo?! i think I will have to get him to do it whilst a) in the pub or b) at the same time as the match with the tv on!!!

On June 20th Jo are they going to discuss IVF with you? Do they also plan to take your cyst out? I am waiting for my appointment to discuss that. I also have to phone them if I don't hear from them by the time AF arrives.

Anyway chick !
Take care
Love Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[br]Posted on: 7/06/06, 19:50Hi Rosie,
How are you? I just spent ages typing a reply to you too and then "could not connect to the database" came up on screen! All i was going to say was that this is my prob last go at clomid as i am only using it while waiting to start IVF. I only have one tube and ovary which has been damaged , so they think by previous surgery, so it was a long shot to start with!

incidentally I was told not to bother with OPKs because they add to the stress of the whole IF thing! They just recommneded plaenty of BMS! What more can you say to that?
Anyway take care
love Rosie xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Hope everyone is ok?

Jo, I really hope they manage to sort your cyst out. It must be horrible pain. Poor you, you shouldn't have to put up with that!

Rosie, that always happens to me on my laptop - it always times out, so I have to copy and paste just in case. So have you any idea when you might be able to start IVF? Sending you lots of   for that.

I don't really hold out much hope for the reliability of the OPKs, so I'm only really doing them so I can tell the consultant I did them. I'm taking the stance that with clomid & metformin I'm just as any 'normal' woman ovulating and trying, so so far I'm stress free as I'm feeling quite positive about it. 

I too am a footie widow. He texted his friend tonight 'Wayne Rooney is fit' - now that's worrying!   Maybe I'll have to dress up as Wayne if I want any  

Speak to you soon girls.

Rosie. x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again,

My BF is not into footie much normally but is for the World Cup and poor you, Rooney is playing now, just heard it on Radio 1 News. Put it this way, we are going away this weekend as we are seeing Bon Jovi in Milton Keynes on Sun (was Wembely, but thats half built!!) and we are leaving Sat morn so we can go to Whipsnade Zoo too for the day. Well, supposadly, now he's saying the footie is on at 2pm Sat and he and his mate wanna see it    So, i said, i'll stay in the Zoo - least it will be quiet    I hate football big time (Yawn Yawn). So, good luck trying with yours too!!  

On the 20th I think he is gonna say my next road is IVF, but dont think i wanna go down it. As for the cyst, if it burst last week like i think it did suppose they wont have to do any laps for now.  Had some pains in the night, could be O but bit late for me. Then again, who knows with the   pills!!!

Have fun,  Joxx

Hi Rosie,

I should go out and buy a Roonie costume today    Yeah, i found the OPK's a waste of time and i dont even have PCOS!

Jo xx


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I haven't logged on much lately due to huge bust up with DH as he was 'feeling pressure to perform' for the appropriate 3 days.  As you can imagine, i went mad like a woman posessed and asked him what the point of me taking looney hormones and put myself (let alone him) through it for nothing.  Anyway, after not speaking for most of the 3 days, if i conceive this month, I'm on the blower to the vatican to report immaculate conception!

We've hopefully sorted things out now so will crack on again next month.

Hope ur all doing ok and that you've got an aptm with the Dr Jo?

Take care
Lady
x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Lady,

We haven't really had much BMS this month either, too much on, tired etc... and i just think what's the point of me taking hormones!    So, I know what you mean. My chance is slim this month (CD24 today so due on in next few days). glad you have sorted it all out now though    TC. Jo xx

Hows everyone else??


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jo and everyone else,
Not been around much lately as had a lot on my plate.  

What's new with everybody anyway? I have to join everybody in saying that I have had the same problems with lack of BMS as you all!   Half of that has been the football and half of it has been because I just could not be bothered.  I am so giving up with it all now.  I am just beginning to think that life is for living and contemplating a life without kids.  My first positive step was with my driving lessons, which are going well.  My instructor thinks that I should do my theory test next month  .  i think that she has a lot of faith in me!  I'm going to pass that test, buy a car and disappear just go to all those places I really want to see.  I have started to make a list and boy it's long!

I have not heard from the hospital and don't know what is going on with that.

Jo, I read your thread about the hospital hun.  Am glad that you have been seen and I feel for you.  IVF will be my route too as I like you only have one tube and that is knackered! My other good news is that I weighed myself this morning and I have lost all the weight that they wanted me to lose to get my one cycle of IVF on the NHS but like you I am 37 so my chances are the same as you.

Hugs to you all.

Love Rosie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

I have been contemplating the same things to be honest. I am glad you are enjoying your driving lessons, im a private hire driver, so obviously I love driving  

Yes, im glad i was seen and my pain not too bad today. I'm cd27 so due on 2nite ish or 2moro, not holding out much hope as couldnt be bothered with much BMS either this month - it does all get to you. The prospect of IVF is not great either    are you gonna go down that road do you reckon??

Have a good weekend, im off to have a BBQ now!!  xx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jo,
Just back from my driving lesson. I have a few things to iron out but it's still going well so my instructor says! I tend to over steer when making right turns and ry to do things too quickly! It's like I know what to do but then try and do it all at once! Bit like my hubby and his love making technique!! 

Well I have my blood test on thursday to see if I have ovulated. Not holding out for much hope there and the lack of BMS is not going to insure that i get pregnant this month. Just heard this morning that my cousin and his wife are expecting  It's so bloody unfair! He already has a daughter from a previous relationship, why does he want another!! How dare he!!

As for the IVF Jo, I think that I have to at least try it. At least after that I cvan say that I tried everything that I could. like you say though it does all get to you and you just feel that there comes a point where you cannot do it anymore. I am getting to that point. think I might have to put my money in to getting four wheels and insurance instead of four wheels and a rain cover! I just hope that you have managed it this month chick! Keep your pecker up! Hope the BBQ was fun!

Lots of love,
Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[br]Posted on: 18/06/06, 12:07  Hey Rosie,
What's new with you? How are you getting on with things?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I haven't been around here for a while.

I'm sorry to hear some of you girls have had a bit of  a drought of the old   - maybe hiring a footie outfit is worth a try afterall. Do you remember those wigs that came free with packs of Guinness a few years ago which were famous footballer's hairstyles over the years? I have a Bobby Charlton one - do you think that might do the trick with DH?  

Well my technique has been quickies every day from CD11 - CD22, and hopefully it will have done the trick as I had EWCM & +ive OPKs on CD20+21, ov pains on CD22 and jump in BBT on CD23, so all signs indicate I actually ovulated on my 1st clomid + metformin cycle, which I'm obviously overjoyed about! 

So it's 2ww now and although I'm meant to test on Saturday, I'm going to test on Friday (unless AF comes calling before) as we go away on the Monday after, so if it were BFP (long shot I know  ) I'd want to get to docs before we go away. I'm fully expecting AF to arrive before I test though. I am just chuffed that the drugs seem to have done the trick though!


Jo, have you had AF yet or will you be testing? Good luck and   either way.

Rosie, it's so great once you can just get in your car and drive where you want - total independence. I love driving but haven't been able to for 2 years as I suffered a head injury which left me with very bad dizziness, and taken 2 years to recover. Now I just need to get my car back on the road and I'll be able to get back out there. Good luck for your blood test on Thursday - hope you have ovulated.

My friend had her 1st then got pg again within a year of giving birth to the 1st, neither time were they trying for a baby and she recently told me that they had sex about twice in a month each time she became pregnant. How can it be so, so easy for some people? Just doesn't seem fair does it when people like us do everything we can to optimise our chances?

Oh well, let's hope it's our turn to be lucky soon!

Take care & talk to you soon.

  

Rosie. x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Beauty

Well gutted, came on yesterday and also am in a lot of pain on my left side (which is my bad side). I def think my endo is back as all the pain points that way   so, i am thoroughly down to be honest. Not gonna take my last cycle of clomid this month, or maybe not at all.... 

Also, i watched the Panorama programme Sun night, which was very good, but depressing if your TTC and over 35!!  
Really made me realise how low the chances get as you move towards 40. Nobody bloody tells you that do they!!? I didnt think it was that low.

Anyhow, I have to think about IVF now, but that can make endo grow too (sure clomid hasnt helped mine) so all a bit of a catch 22 situ really.

I've written to my endo specialist to see what he suggests too?!

Hows you today?  Good luck for BT thurs.  

Rosie,  sounds like a good idea wearing the Charlton wig - worth a try.  xx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh Jo, I am so gutted for you.  and lots of them.  I am so sorry to hear that you are in pain and so down about everything.  What have you been advised to do with the clomid? 

I watched that Panarama programme too and had to leave the room in floods of tears.  Yes, it was too near the knuckle for us wasn't it?  I was also cross as I was never told at 33 when I lost that ovary that I needed to get a move on and have kids.  I feel that I have been let down.  i should have been told at 23 to get on with it as that is when I lost my fallopian tube on my left side.

I know how you feel about the IVF thing.  It is difficult and we both know that it's the last chance we get but think positive Jo - it is a chance and people do get pregnant at our age.  i have three IVF babies in the nursery and the mothers were over 35 when thye had them!  

I am concerned about you hun, so do keep me up to date with how you are feeling and what's new.    you never know this whole thing about IVF, pensions crisis may yet work in our favour!  I also know that fertility is so topical in the media at the moment.  So much so that it seems almost obsesssive doesn't it?

I know it's hard Jo but    and   and think  no matter how hard it is. xxxxxxxxx

Ps Thanks for good luck for Thurs but don't hold out much hope as even if I did ovulate it would be a miracle birth as football has been made love to more over the past week than I have!!!

Lots of love
Beauty xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Beauty,

I'm not feeling much better today, still got pain etc.. but mood is a tad better.  So, did you loose your tube at 23 and your ovary at 33? what a nightmare!    didnt realise that.

Have you been told only having one tube reduces the chances of getting pg? when i lost mine my cons said it didnt make any difference, but ive read it halves it (which makes sense with one left!) i know the egg can 'waft' over to opposite side and down remaining tube.

Anyhow, im avoiding footie as much as poss as i hate it!! maybe you need a wig too  

Will let you know if i hear from my cons or anyone else ie PCT!  xx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jo!
Yes I did lose tube at 23 and ovary at 33. I was told about tube that it would not make any difference but like you, I read that it halved the chances. My cousin also lost her tube but did get pregnant in her thirties and without any help. I'm a tad teary today my love too! I had my blood done and the nurse who did it I think actually enjoyed sticking the needle in my arm. She really hurt me and made my eyes smart!! nobody seemed to know what to do with me either :-> I don't think I'm having any more clomid, there is no point as it's not working. I read on my notes when the nurse wasn't looking that my GP " is going to write to assisted conception clinic" so I guess I will just have to wait and see what happens! i won't know for a week whether i have ovulated or not and like I said I'm a bit up and down anyway, sadly not through rampant sex as my DH still seems to prefer boys and their balls to me!!!

Hope you feel better tomorrow hun!  [br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 21:14 How is everybody? It seems a bit quiet on this thread! Jo, how are you feeling? Hope that you have perked up a bit and thinking . I know how hard it is though! I went on a "professional development" course on Friday. Well, what a mistake that was! I thought from the course title that it was just going to look at child development - well how wrong was I? Yes, lots of videos of new born babies and how wonderful they are and isn't it fantastic when you have your own and of course that question " Have you got any?" Well, I'm afraid I blubbed until there was nothing left in me.. To make matters worse I had to spend the entire course sitting next to a newborn and Mum whilst she breastfed. I was heartbroken and I cannot go back and do the second half as it was just too painful and near the knuckle. I have managed so well really up until now!

Anyway, what's new with you all? Rosie, have you got that BFP? Hope so! how is everybody coping with the world cup?!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Rosie, Hi Jo. Hope you are both ok?

Sorry I haven't posted here for a while. I was doing one of those 2ww diaries and my laptop broke, so I've only had limited time online the last few days. I too saw that panorama programme and it seems the media are really focussing on fertility decreasing after age 35. Shame they didn't a few years back as it would have certainly made me start trying a few years back. I've been married for nearly 8 years and thought I had loads of time for the 3 kids I wanted - nobody told me otherwise. If they had I would have started trying a lot sooner. I'd be so grateful for one now, and know that 3 is likely to be out of the question (unless I'm fortunate enough to have 2 at once). 

If you don't mind me asking, how did you lose a tube? What makes that happen?

Well, I didn't get around to testing as I started spotting on Thurday. Yesterday, last night and today I'm having excruciating pain and it's so heavy (sorry for TMI). We're flying down to Cornwall tomorrow to stay with the in-laws, so I'm hoping it gets lighter and the pain stops tomorrow, otherwise my suitcase will be filled with black clothes.

Rosie, that course sounds like the worst nightmare - having to sit through that with a breastfeeding woman next to you too. I don't blame you for not going back. Sometimes I find I'm ok with things, but other times just seeing a pregnant woman looking at 'low fat' ice creams (what's that about) in Asda sets me off. 

Must say I' looking forward to a bit of a break as I drove myself a bit   on that 2ww. I think it's because I've never really had one before (because I wasn't ovulating and had erratic cycles) so knowing I actually had a test date got me a bit nervous I think. Anyway, fingers crossed for next month.

Well, I thought better of the wig and have taken to something more therapeutic whilst the football is on. When England are playing and I'm driven from my own living room, I've been pampering myself (pedicure, face mask, etc) and it's quite nice. Kind of 'me time'.

Hope you're feeling a bit brighter, and I won't be able to get on here for a week or so until I get back, so take care and hope you get through the football ok!

Rosie. x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie and Beauty,

Well, i havent heard from my specialist yet, still having pain and feeling tired    I wrote to the PCT re: IVF and they said i have to appeal with a letter from my GP. so wrote to my GP today to ask if she will write to them for me. I didnt look very   though to be honest!  I am cd10 today and we have started BMS again, you never know - even tho didnt take clomid this time, may still be in the old system  

I had a good plan the other night, put BF's football shirt on and he was well errrr 'excited'    (got the idea from Rosie on Eastenders, LOL! how sad, but worked) so maybe you could give that a whirl??

I lost my tube cos of my ectopic last year, when it grows it ruptures and usually have to have it removed as well as embryo?!  

Well, take care.... Jo xxx


----------



## Tode (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi,  sorry I haven'yt posted in a while - just a quick note to catch up:

Jo, sorry you're still not feeling too good - hope it eases soon.

It seems I put up with the blurred vision & other s/e for nothing again as AF arrived yesterday, but it was a 34 day cycle instead of 35(every little helps!!)  

After a lot of chasing (been waiting for a reply since my scan on CD15!) the clinic have now taken me off Clomid and switched me to Tamoxifen(apparently less side effects) 40mg on days 2-5 like the Clomid.

I'll start them tonight, but I'm a bit apprehensive as I don't know what to expect as there was no info leaflet in the pack(I think the hospital pharmacy keeps all the leaflets!!). At least I'll know any effects I get will be my own and not psycosomatic(not sure about spelling).

Anyway, must go - I'm supposed to be working!!

Good luck & best wishes to all.
Tode


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Sorry AF caught up with you Tode,  but good luck for this next month, hopefully you wont get any horrid side effects with these   drugs!!

Well, ive had stabbing pains in my left ovary area all night and today, so not great. Rang the endo spec secretary and she said he has written to my fertility guy to see the 'state of play' with me etc.. and i should hear back in few weeks?!  

Jo x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jo, Rosie and Tode,
How are we all? So sorry to hear that you are in pain again Jo god when will it ever end? I am totally peed off, angry and miserable! I did not ovulate once again this month and phoned my GP for a chat. She told me that I should have received a letter from the hospital from my consultant. I have not so she read me the letter. Basically I have lost all the weight that they told me too in order to qualify for funding on my IVF but guess what ?! They have extended my goal posts and I now have to lose even more weight and they won't tell me how much!! I am now not allowed to take any more clomid until I have lost the weight and am going to need medication to lose the weight. You would think from this that I am the size of an elephant but I can assure you that I am not!! So you may be thinking that I will then get IVF. Oh no no no!!!! I have then got to go back on to psycho pills and some other drugs to help with mucus or something for 4 - 6 months and will have to ovulate. they will consider upping the dosage then! I am so bloody cross!!!!! The consultant has already told me that the think my tube is blocked from previous surgery so I cannot understand why they are doing this. I am afraid that I have become very sceptical and decided that lack of funding is really at the heart of this issue and they have an excuse to deny me what I want! My GP practically implied that the reason that I am not getting pregnant is because I need to lose weight! It pisses me off! I can go with a sore finger and be told that I have it it's beacuse I need to lose weight! So what next? Well my GP wants to see me in two weeks to draw up a plan for the months ahead and we now have to forget about baby and concentrate on weight loss! Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just what I wanted!

Bah humbug! Oh and AF is beginning as well!!!!  

Rosie, i lost my right tube when I had an ovarian cyst the size of a grapefruit! It attached itself from ovary to tube and knackered it. I lost my ovary due to another grapefruit sized cyst! Bloody hate grapefruit now I can tell you! I also had really bad pains on clomid and nasty heavy periods. Also, my cycle was longer. Funnily enough though I have had a normal cycle ( well for me anyway) cos I knew it would be my last cycle.

Jo - Do keep in touch with how things are going even though we are both off the clomid now! My thoughts are still with you and I can't help but smile about your idea! Think I might try wearing nothing but football boots!! Shame AF is here and he has a stinking cold!! Sorry " Man flu"!! Take care all! 

[br]Posted on: 30/06/06, 20:31  This says it all! I received my letter from the hospital today and it says that I must be below 30 stone   . I can only say that I don't even know what 30 stone looks like!! Methinks my consultant is on the  pills too!!!  and he's a bloke!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Beauty,

Really sorry to hear your rubbish news, that sounds crazy to me, lots of girls who are overweight or whatever get pg!!!? How odd. Sorry you didnt ovulate. I think ur right about funding, i have appealed to PCT re ifv too, but not holding my breath.  I still have bad pain and had BMs last night as im cd13, it was painful, even though had a few drinks! and this morning my back and hip etc is killing me! so i know my endo is back now for sure    So, looks like another lap maybe for me soon?? it could be stopping me getting pg as well?!  

Keep in touch, its really good to talk to you as we are in a similar boat!!  TC.  Jo xxx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi jo,
Sorry to hear that! You must be as peed off as I am! I can honestly say that I haven't had any sex for weeks and it is making me even !!!!!!!!! So I'm jelous that you have managed it!!

I will keep in touch on this thread and ask how you are every now and again as i would be interested to hear how you get on with your appeal! Good luck Jo and take care yourself hun![br]: 1/07/06, 12:01Aha! I found it !

Rosie P how are you doing?


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

I've replied on my other thread, but thanks for the post. Sorry to hear all the c*** you are having to go thru.
My pain has gone at the mo, so maybe it was clomid irritating my endo infact for the past week ive been pain free!!!  Weird eh?! been crackin on again, naturally as im cd15 today  Sorry to hear youve not been in the mood, but its not surprising! dont know what my Dr gonna say about the IVF 2moro, bit nervous, sounds stupid but scared he'll say i cant have it on the NHS and scared i can!!! :- so undecided on IVF!!! sAw a clairvoyant who said i shouldnt have any intervention cos will get pg in 2 yrs time, naturally! she was good on everything else and for my Mum!! so dont know.
You take care. Jo xx 

PS. hows the other Rosie [br]: 23/08/06, 21:38Hi, 
Quick update, well the panel for IVF on NHS discussed me in July apparantley and said they want more info on my BF's relationship with his kids and ex wife!!!  So, we've written direct to the PCT and told them hopefully, all the info they need, cant believe they need to know all that - neither could my GP! theres another panel in Oct so have 2 wait and see now.

How are you doing now Rosie??

Also, any of you ever get sore boobs on about cd20 ?? never had it before and they are hurting me?! odd.

I'm going away to cardiff for a few days on Wed, so catch up when im back. Jo xxx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jo!
Am so cross for you hun!    I just think they try and make as many excuses as possible to stop us having IVF funded on the NHS! I think it's disgusting that they are talking about stopping obese patients having treatment yet allowing smokers to.  It's crazy!  My hubby has been under scrutiny as they asked him whether he had any children and didn't believe him when he said he didn't!  They said "  Are you sure?"  I was bloody furious! He took it all in his stride but I think it's a damn cheek!

No good news my end Jo! I have not ovulated again even taking 3 tablets per day and HRT! Have also put on a couple of pounds due to the stress I have been under so it's starvation until IVF consultation otherwise we shall be refused treatment! My doctor wants me to repeat clomid , don't see the point myself as it's not sodding well working is it?  Am getting a bit sick and tired of being a rampant bunny to no avail as well!  With my hubby's blindness I'm beginning to wonder if he's found the right burrow!!!!!! !

Hubby has got an urgent appointment to check the lack of sight but we now know that he does not have high blood pressure or diabetes!  So some good news!

As to the sore boobs Jo.  Yes I have had them every month of taking clomid and yes it does hurt and I can't bear to have my nipples twisted!!  And that's not down to hubby that's down to the little ones I work with who grab on to me and seem to be fascinated by my mammories!!!

hope you have had a good time in Cardiff and speak soon chick!
Love Rosiexx

Rosie P where are you??


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been on this thread for a while. I've not been very well the last couple of weeks and then have been feeling really bad and negative. I have been on the site here and there, having a moan though!  

Jo good luck with the IVF panel - sending lots of   your way! I've had very, very sore nipples the last 2 months around day 20, and they've been so bad that even my duvet covet at night has chaffed too much - ouch!!! It hurts just thinking about it. 

Rosie, I can't believe they asked your DH if he's sure he didn't have any children! this whole IVF thing is so bad. I might be a bit thick here , but with the thing for single and lesbian women - how do the lesbian women know that they are infertile - do they have AI first and then if that doesn't work IVF? At least these guidelines last week recommended that people with children don't get rejected for funding, so hopefully that will change for the better. 

I really hope your DH will be ok. I must have missed something, but has he suddenly gone blind? When did it happen and do they know why? I'm also sorry to hear about you feeling so fed up and stressed, so sending you lots of  .

Well, I ov'd on cd14 last month and had a 27 day cycle so it was a perfect cycle (my 1st ever, ever!), so I was really pleased about that. The downside though is that I'm having the AF from hell - ridiculously heavy and so painful. I went to a wedding on Saturday and was out of the house for 3 hours ad when I got back I'd flooded through a tampon, through a sanitary towel and through my nickers (sorry for TMI) - lovely! Anyway, after that we went to see my gran who has now been in hospital for nearly 2 months and now has MRSA and we took her a bridesmaid's bouquet. It was my cousin's wedding (her other granddaughter) and when she saw us and what we had brought her she cried her eyes out. It was so upsetting and made me feel so guilty for feeling so down last week. 

Well, I best get off here now as I didn't realise it was so late.

Hope you girls are well, and sorry for being away so long.

Rosie. xxx

P.S. I'm away at the in-laws in Cornwall from Tuesday until the following Tues, so if I don't speak to you before then, take care and I'll catch up with you when I get back.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi to you both,

Sorry to hear neither of you are having a great time at the mo.     

I can not belive the rules the decide about the free go for IVF either. I've got nothing against lesbians or gays but they should be last on the list i reckon compared to a hetersexual couple, and your right, how do they know they are infertile??       Hopefully the new guidelines for already having kids bit, will help?! who knows though!!  

Sorry about ur poor hubby's sight I hope they sort him out soon. Must be scary for him, bless.

Well, ive still got sore boobs and also a weird thing going on, im due AF today or 2moro but for the past 4 days had spotting, v light which ive never had?! had cramping last Tues but thats it and got PMT etc               (me laughing manically!)  so all weird ?! 

Cardiff was nice, weather wasnt great but good to just get away really and had pool and sauna and hot tub to ourselves - cool!!!  

Well take care both of you and have a good time in Kernow Rosie  xxx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Well Jo, my little buddy!  Great news from you!    Am so pleased for you! Guess you won't be around much now though! Will miss you!

Things with me are still very stressy.  I still have not ovulated on clomid and have an IVF consultation on Wednesday so will take it from there.  I have decided I will give IVF a go as i think it's my last chance and then I'll accept it and be able to move on.

My hubby is also very stressed.  I spent yesterday at the accident and emergency dept of the hospital.  He had a horrible turn in the night, sweating profusely, heart beating really fast and felt unwell.  They checked him over in the hospital from head to toe and think that his blood pressure dropped really low.  He has to go straight back if it happens again.  He has still not regained the sight in one eye and has an appointmnet to see a specialist at the end of the month.  He does not have high blood pressure or diabetes so we are still waiting to find out what has happened to him.  They also think that the pair of us are under incredible stress and are advising us to delay starting IVF so that we can be focussed once it starts.  I am still going for that appointment though and will discuss things with them as I realise that my time is running out.  My Dad seems to be doing ok but now my hubby's Mum is going in to hospital for a major op on the same day as IVF consultation so we have that to worry about too as she is nearly 80 and quite frail.  My AF arrived really late this time, I went 37 days! I did not think I was pregnant though as I still did not ovulate but would have been tested too early for progesterone.

Nice to hear from you Rosie! How was Cornwall? I wish I was there now!  I could do with a break away from my fretting!  To add to my stresses I have also now been accepted to be an EYP ( Early Years Professional) and I only have to do assessment only path! So looks like I'm going to have to get to grips with babies, that will make me feel better!  NOT!!!

Enough of my woes....................again so pleased for you JO! Shout from the roof tops!!

Will miss you


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Beauty,

I am hoping to lurk about on these boards still as i would really miss you all too.  I am still amazed by it! trying not to think about it too much until scan on 28th.

Sorry to hear about your hubby, thats awful, poor thing. I really hope they can sort it out for him soon.
I had just reapplied to the PCT about IVF, thought about giving it just one go, hopefully if all stays well i wont need to. The panel are sitting in Oct so i wont tell them yet, just in case!! still early days.

Will have to tell my endo cons soon as i have an apt with him 2nd oct - Doh!!! how ironic eh?!

Well, you take care and really hope things get better.  xxx            Keep chilling and crackin on     

Jo xxx

PS My GP said Clomid stays in your system a few months after stopping it!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Just back from Cornwall and wow - look what's happened!

Congratulations Jo, I'm so pleased for you. Let's hope this   that seems to be going around is contagious. Keep us posted on how you get on.

Rosie, I'm so sorry to hear about everything you've been going through. It sounds like you're under a lot of stress and a long weekend away would do you the world of good. Sending you  .

Cornwall was a nice break and we had good weather mostly. Nothing new for me, just waiting to see if I ov this time.

Speak to you soon. Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

I hope you ovulate ok this month   and glad you had a nice break away - I love cornwall. Lucky its only an hour down the road for me    We went to Cardiff for a few days break which was nice.

I've had a rough nite as ive had some slight bleeding and cramping etc.. but been off work today and rested up - hope its ok. Such a worry! i have a 6 week scan next Thurs so will keep you posted!

Good luck!  Jo xx

Rosie - how are you doing??


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. Thanks - who knows what goes on in there? I'm not convinced the doctors do and I certainly don't.

I enjoyed Cornwall, but I'd like to explore more. We went by plane the last 2 times, so didn't have a car at the other end. Next time we'll drive so that we can do our own thing.

Hope all is ok. Do you have a gynae A+E you can call for a bit of reassurance? It's good that you're resting.

I'm thinking of getting a 20 minute phone or email reading from the psychic you went to, off ebay. She was certainly very accurate for you. Do you think 20 mins would be long enough?

Take care of yourself Jo.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wevaa (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all I'm Wevaa78

I've just finished my first lot of Clomid, i didn't go off to a good start. I only have one good side due to an ectopic, but I'm ovulating fine my husbands sperm is fine its just that i have one good side, so I was put on  100ml of clomid so i would be ovulating on both side each month. This month I started, I have a scan done on my 12 day it showed i had follicles on both side but they weren't big enough for me to have the hcg injections to release them so i was told to come back on the 16 day of my cycles. Funny enough i went back and the follicles that was in the right side which is my good side had disappeared and i had two follicles in my left side which is the bad side. 

I'm really sorry but I'm so confused, the nurse how performed the scan said the follicle could have shrunk or gone over to the left is that true does anyone know or had this problem. I'm so reluctant to go back on the clomid again.


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi all. Just a quick catch up! Jo you look after yourself and your precious cargo!  make sure your other half waits on you hand, foot, fist and finger!

Right, well clomid is well and truly over for me.  I have failed to ovulate and start IVF next month providing all my blood tests come back negative.  I have got funding and I'm not sure how I feel about it!  I just know that I have to do it as it is my only chance!  I had some good news in that on the scan I had follicles so doc says that is good and even though I have the one ovary and tube there is some hope.  Don't want to get too excited though as it's further to fall back down to earth again.  One problem is my cyst which has got bigger since the last scan so that is being aspirated on 22nd November.  Feel sick every time I look at the bag of needles I have, but I know I have to do it.  

Hubby's eye is scanned on 27th and he is doing ok as is my Dad and my MIL after her hip op this week.  However she has to have a blood transfusion today so going over to see her soon.

Wevaa78 not sure about the answer to your question.  All I was ever told about having one ovary and one tube is that they compensate for what is missing! Not sure I believe that though cos I have never gotten pregnant!!

Speak soon my lovelies and take care
Love Rosie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

Have you looked at her website? 20 mins over the phone should be enough i reckon. She was brill.
Beauty - that is fantastic news that you have your funding for IVF - well done. Mine is still going thru - wont tell them im pg yet incase it goes wrong!  I must admit i am reluctant to do IVF if it does come to it, but then its a chance!  Glad hubby doing ok etc...


Wevva78 - that is odd, i think you can only ovulate one side each month with or without clomid?? i only have one tube cos of ectopic and thought my chances were well reduced, even thou was told it compensates -which it must do cos just got BFP! i naturally only ovulate sporadically which is why i tried clomid, but concieved naturally!! Doh!
Good luck.    Jo x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Rosie, hi Jo and welcome Wevaa.

Rosie, I think it's great that you've got the funding to have IVF and that you have follies there. The good thing about IVF is that it leaves a lot less to nature, which as we know seems to have too many hurdles for us who need a bit of assistance. Wishing you the best of luck with it! Just think of the possible end result when you look at the bag of needles and that will hopefully get you through, plus we're always here for you  

Glad that your family members seem to be doing ok too - really hope your dh's eye will be ok.  

Jo, after Mads then you mentioned her I had a look at her website and decided to make a bid on ebay. I've emailed her a picture of me and am having a phone reading on Tuesday evening, as I'm away until then. I'll let you know how it goes! Hope she's as good for me as she was for you! How are you now? Has the bleeding and cramping stopped? I believe it's pretty common in early pg, so hope everything is ok for you. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. 

Wevaa, sorry but I have no answer to your question. You might be best posting it as a separate topic on the Clomid board. Good luck.

Take care girls, and talk soon.

Rosie. x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thats exciting - she has been spot on with me, mads, my mum, and 4 of my friends who she did readings with last week - they were all amazed   She is a lovely lady too, 
Did you tell her i recommended her?

Anway hope she tells you good stuff and try not to give anything away if you can - let her tell you things  

Feel bit better today, slight spotting cant wait for scan on Thurs!!

Have fun.  Jo xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo, she also has very good feedback on ebay - 100% I think!  

She said she won't ask me who recommended her, which I think is good. If I'd have told her it was 2 girls from FF it would have kind of given the game away too  !

I'm naturally a bit of a sceptic, so am going to keep everything to myself until she's finished. I'm also getting a tape because I know I won't remember anything! 

Glad you're feeling better. At least Thursday isn't long now. Wishing you lots of luck and hope you come back from that over the moon!   Should be lovely once you see that little heart beating away.

Take care.

Love Rosie. x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi girls,
Jo - good luck with the scan on Thursday.  As I said before make sure that you take it easy though Who is this person doing readings? It sounds exciting!  I had one done years ago. She  was right on some things but completely off the mark on a few other things.  I had a tape done too.  At the time I had been offered a job in a school in Greece and she said that she could see me travelling.  She also told me to watch my pregnancy card and use condoms!!! Had I known then what I know now I would have had a go at getting pregnant!!!! 

I am a big believer in fate and that we meet people in life that we have met before and that's why we are here talking now!! Well that's what I think anyway!

Am beginning to ramble!
Speak soon my lovelies xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie and Beauty,

Yeah, probably good that you didnt mention me, i never mentioned mads, then she guessed right at the end of my reading!

She was amazing, i keep listening back over the tape. she said that my BF would go for interview, get job and start Sept - which is has, said i would get pg, but couldnt see a baby for 3 years - which is why im slightly worried in case this miscarries and it is not for a few years, but i agree, i also believe in fate and think things are meant to be. When i emailed her my news she said it was ealier than she thought. She said my bro would have motorbike accident b4 Xmas, and he did last week and mum had an ulcer, just been told she has one! and that my parents would buy a caravan - they had been thinkin bout it - bought one last week!!!! so , so far pretty good eh?!  I've got more friends wanting reading now  

Good luck Rosie with urs let me know what she says 2nite.

My bleeding is worse today   so really cant wait for scan Thurs.
TC.  Jo xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Well, what a lovely woman and what an amazing reading. I was in tears for most of it. I'd emailed a picture of me, one of my Great Auntie who I was very close to until she died when I was younger and my grandad who died when I was 19. Well she started with my Great Auntie and she had her personality down to a tea and her life and the way she died. Then she said she was my guardian angel, and she is going to be my fairy godmother and grant my wish. She asked if there was 1 specific thing I wanted more than anything, 1 wish, so obviously I said 'yes'. She asked me if it was a baby and I said 'yes', and she said that my Great Auntie will give it to me as I'd been patient (she did think we'd been trying 5 years, but although I'd wanted to try earlier, we've only actually been trying 2 and a half years). She knew I'd found out about her from others on a website.

She then went on to say that I was having treatment and waiting to see the main man or head honcho at the hospital - my next appointment is with Mr Kingsland who is a leading consultant in the field - and it won't happen for me before then as it will then be going on to plan b. She doesn't see me having invasive surgery or treatment to get pg. She asked did I have long cycles, which I do and she said that I keep having pregnancies but they aren't implanting properly and then I get a very heavy bleed, which I do. She said that it's hormonal and there is nothing I can do for myself to help, it's down to the consultant and the next course of treatment, which she sees as another drug or possibly something injected (she said like IVF but without the surgery - she admitted she knew nothing about the technical side of things, and I don't either). She said that would take 3 months to improve the conditions so that I can get pg successfully. She sees pg between March and June and birth before Christmas. She said whatever my consultant suggests next just say 'yes' even if it might be a difficult form of treatment.

Then she went on to my grandad and was spot on about him and his personality. He told me to wait patiently and read and gain knowledge rather than wasting my time just waiting for it to happen. I'd always wondered if he'd have approved of my Dh and without asking it, she told me he approved. Well I was in floods! It's going to be so embarrassing listening to the tape of it 

Anyway, it remains to be seen if she's accurate or not, but she certainly had the details of my 2 relatives spot on. She didn't know which website, but afterwards guessed it was a fertility one as she's had others apart from you Jo and Mads contacting her after reading your posts.

Anyway, I hope she's right, or as in your case Jo overestimating the time frame!

Rosie, I would definitely recommend her and she sells cheap readings on ebay under the seller name lesleymedium.

Jo, I really hope everything is ok with you. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of     with you for Thursday.

Speak to you soon girls. Take care.

Rosie.xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi girls

sorry to butt in - but I can't help but be amazed by what i've read so far about this woman.

What part of the country is she based in? does she do readings for people all over the country? and at what cost?

  for all the questions but I've yet to hear of a medium/psychic who's been so accurate.

If someone could PM the details that would be great!!

S
xx

(Good luck with your scan Jo!! keeping everything crossed for you!)


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry to but in too but could you PM me the details for this lady too as really interested.

Jo.. So sorry your bleeding had got worse can you call your cons and see them sooner for the scan


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

WOW!! me too!  this is amazing. I remember you having your reading Jo.

Can anyone pm me the details please?

JO - hope scan goes ok and the bleeding has stopped, I've been offline for a week (pc problems) so not sure exactly how you are doing at the mo 

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too, I'd love her details as well! 

Jo....  thoughts honey


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Rosie - that is amazing, although I am not surprised!! Let's hope she is right. So, glad she was spot on  
Wow, ladies she is gonna be inundated now    her website is www.lesleyanderson.com - all details are on there. She is a really nice lady too. She is based in Sidmouth in Devon (I'm in Exeter about 18 miles away).

Bleeding eased up a bit today, roll on 2moro's scan. will let you all know.  Thanks for your messages     to u all.

Jo xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thinking about you jo and take care of you and the bean

sal xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. I'm really hoping she is right. The only thing that baffles me is about the next course of action, as I assumed it may be an op to check my tubes? I can't imagine what else he could give me drugs wise, but then I'm not very well up on all the treatment options. I'm glad the bleeding has settled a bit, and am sending you loads of luck for tomorrow.  

For anyone who is interested in the medium, she's based in Devon but does telephone or email readings which is how I spoke to her. I must say I am a real sceptic when it comes to these things too, but as the reading was so cheap and she was recommended so highly and has 100% feedback on ebay, I thought why not?

She has details on there that she sells them cheap on ebay, which is where I got mine. It cost me £11.99 for a 25 minute reading and £2 extra to get a tape of it. I emailed a picture of myself and one of 2 of my relatives. It actually lasted about 40 minutes in the end, and I was very impressed by her description of the character of my close relatives and the things she said were very characteristic of what they would have said to me - as for the future, it remains to be seen! 

Good luck and hope she can give all of you some good news and hope.

Rosie. x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Wow! that was cheap! I paid £25.00 for half an hour!  I should have bidded on ebaby. Mind you, it was worth every penny and i will def see her again. She wont do another reading for at least 6 months which is good and fair enough, cos not much would happen i spose - although since me and mum saw her a hec of a lot has happened! that was only 7 weeks ago and she said it all would. I'm gonna email her later on and ask if she thinks its a boy or a girl! bit early yet and not thinking that far ahead to be honest.

Sounds like ebay is a good idea then.

Rosie - maybe the next action will be injectables like Witchie poo ?? when are you seeing the old head honcho then?  
I'm guessing clomid has made you ovulate? how many cycles are you doing?  xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. It was a great deal that one on ebay. To be honest I always promised myself I'd never pay to get a reading, but the cheapness and recommendations are what changed my mind. She said she'd keep the photos for 6 months in case I wanted another, and I think I will do in a few months, because we mainly spoke about the 2 relies and the baby business, so I'd like to see what she said just in general about life. I've got greedy now!   I must say I thought last night 'ooo, I should have asked her about boy or girl and about the one I lost', but then told myself to shut up. Do you have a 'feeling' about the sex of the baby?

I wondered about injectables, but thought that was if the Clomid hadn't made you ov, and it seems to be making me ov. What else do injectables do then? I kind of thought what she said made sense, as I'm ovulating but no getting pg, so maybe that means there is an implantation issue Oh well, I'm seeing Mr Kingsland (aka head honcho  ) at the end of November, so I dare say I'll have loads of questions to bombard him with then!

I'm doing 6 cycles and am currently on my 4th, so will have just finished my final one when I next see him.

Get on t'internet girls.....................get on t'ebay!

Rosie. x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry to gatecrash again - Jo just wondered how your scan went? x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, I've just got back from my scan and it was amazing. i saw the heart beating away and yes it is in the right place this time - i just cried with relief. It felt so weird looking at the monitor at something 'living' as opposed to the normal choc cysts etc... we are trying to find, it didnt feel like it was happening to me    Most weirdest thing ever. Obviously i'm well pleased    I mentioned the brown spotting and she didnt seem bothered at all. There are no choc cysts on my ovaries which is great news too. She even did me a picture from the dildocam machine - bless her   (cant see much).
I'm so happy, but will remain wary as its early days. She agreed with the 6 weeks 1 day. I have a u/s booked at the EPU next Thurs which she said i dont really need now, but may still go for further piece of mind. Next main one will be at 12 weeks. so there you are - miricles can happen!!!!

Thanks flower xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Jo what a relief!!!!!  Thats excellent news.  I am thrilled for you 

Now stop worrying and relax hunny!!  you're gonna be a mommy!!!  xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Great news Jocole - so pleased for you!!

Now relax and enjoy the next eight months!!...that's an ORDER!!   

Don't forget us clomid chicks - maybe we'll have some good news of our own one day!!

Good luck

S
xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Oh what wonderful news, so glad it all went so well for u hun. I cannot believe how popular Lesley has become! Keeping my fingers crossed 4 you know what - just imagine how busy she would be if she got my prediction right! 

'Chat' again soon,

Love Mads xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

jo

thats fantastic news hun. Now you have to practice putting your feet up and looking after the 2 of you 

Take care chick and keep us all posted 

Sal xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. I was out all yesterday (at the Jeremy Kyle show - sad I know but a lot of fun!), so have just seen your post. 

I'm so happy/ relieved/ over the moon for you. It sounds to me if the blood is dark that it's old blood which the baby is just squishing out as he/s he grows. Did you email the medium? They say once you've seen the heartbeat that there's a very, very, very low chance of anything bad happening, so hopefully you'll be able to relax a bit more now.

You have given me faith that miracles can happen, and it's so nice! 

You take care.

Rosie. x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jo, Hi Rosie,
Wow, this has been a busy thread! Your reading sounds amazing Rosie!  Just hope that what she says happens.  Not sure I could handle one right now.

Jo, excellent news about your scan. You will be fine I am sure!  as Rosie says it is lovely to hear such positive news!  

Will keep fingers crossed and wish that me and Rosie can become a Mummy too!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Girlies,

Rosie and Beauty - i really think it will happen for you both eventually. I never thought it would for me!! Thanks Rosie for saying about the heartbeat, i guess it's a good sign  I'm gonna go for the other scan on Thurs at the EPU, may as well now its booked.

Yep, the amount of girl that have emailed me re their readings with lesely is amazing - all saying she was spot on!!
She really does have a gift. I can't wait for 28th *Mads*   

Im gonna email her and ask if she can know the baby's sex at any point - or may need another reading - could have a phone one next time. Hope shes not too overwhelmed by all these FF readings! she will be able to be a gynae soon with all that knowledge! LOL!

Jo xx

Rosie - i bet it was fun at the J.Kyle show - i watch it nearly every morning, hes great, what was he like in person? what topic were they on about??


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. How are you?

Rosie, I know what you mean - I was unsure about having the reading, but I decided I wanted to know if it's ever going to happen for me or not. Now I've had it I'm just glad to know I don't need to keep stressing as to what more I could do, and feel that I can leave it in the hands of the docs now. Bit of a relief to be honest.

Jo, I hope so. You'll be at your next scan tomorrow won't you? That's come around quick - where did that week go? He came across as pretty arrogant and cocky off camera, but I suspect it may have been a cover for nerves. It was very entertaining - the subject was men on the dole who have no intention of working and supporting their family. Lots of booing!

Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie P,

I've had my scan and all ok so far   saw the heartbeat again. Do you know when that show of JK is going out on TV? It cracks me up, he's very 'blunt' to say the least. How did you get in the audience?  Did you do any booing LOL!  

Rosie - I really wanted to know from Lesley, but i am a very curious person! I was relieved too when she said it will happen but not for a few years - it really chilled me out thinking it would happen eventually. I'm sure thats what did the trick. Lets hope it does it for you both too.    

Seems like shes very busy at the mo! But shes pleased cos i mailed her and asked. She said she couldnt predict sex of baby til have a bump!!

BFN.  Jo x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. I must be so nice each time you see that little heart beating - your new family member 

Apparently they will ring my friend who was the one who got the tickets and tell her when. I hope she doesn't forget to tell me as I want to record it. My friend sent a text to a number I think they advertise, but I also have a phone number you can ring to get tickets. I might see if I can get some more and go again. I want DNA tests or Lie detector results next time!  We did manage to do a bit of booing at that one, but not enough I feel.

I was a bit scared about finding out in case she told me it'd never happen, but then at the same time I'd rather have known than just keep hoping year after year. I feel I can forget about it now for a bit. I was really hoping she was right for Mads this month, but maybe like with you she could see it but was off on timings? Hope so.

Bet you can't wait to have your bump can you?

Rosie. x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

It will be weird having a bump! feel like i cant do jeans up already  

My GP just phoned me cos i left the info they gave me at hospital today with receptionist. She was well chuffed its in the right place etc this time, anyway she said at 7 weeks with hearbeat there is a 96% chance of it being ok - she has made me v happy saying that, she told me to enjoy it and chill    Have 2 make apt with midwife - aghhhh that is sooo scary!

Jo x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Don't cry about not being able to do your jeans up - at least it's  for the right reason.  With me it's all the wrong reasons like too much eating out!

That must be what I read - I couldn't remember the details, but I knew the chances are really good after seeing the heartbeat and then stronger as each week goes by. 

Good luck when you see the midwife. She will probably give you lots of info and you'll be able to ask her any questions you have.

Other Rosie - how are you?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Sorry not been around but:


Been having phone problems and because I am on a Dial up connection I have been out of action on here! This was weird but when you dialled our home phone number, on the other end of the line would be a foreign woman who told all my friends that I no longer lived there any more!  My friends were phoning me on my mobile then demanding to know why I had not told them and where had I moved !!!! When I contacted BT they didn't believe me!! I demanded that they divert the calls to my mobile because of what this woman was saying and they eventually obliged! Finally this morning they have admitted that there was a fault  and we are back on! GRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well Hubby had to go to hospital this week about his eyes and it's not good. He will be on eye drops for the rest of his life to relieve the pressure in his eye and we have a very tense wait now to see if they can find out why this has happened. He has lost it a few times with me and panicked that we can't have kids cos he'll lose his job if he loses his sight completely but I'm telling him that this might not happen.  He had eight bottles of blood taken ( Not good when he faints at the sight of blood!) and he has had to have a special test where they put blood on ice.  We have to hope that it flows cos then they can offer laser treatment for him to get some of his sight back but it will never be much good!  We are still holding it together and actually have a stronger bond than ever seeing as we have been through so much as a couple!  They have also told him that he is stressed!  Did not need a doctor to tell us that, but still!

MIL is doing well after her op and my Dad seems to be ok just waiting for his heart scan...so not all doom and gloom here.

Driving is going well.  My instructor reckons I should be ready for test around Christmas time ( seems everything is going to happen then!) Think I might put that off til new year though as don't feel quite ready for that yet!  Does give me something to focus on though!  

Truly scrumptious news from you JO!! Good to hear that you are getting fat! I love it!! Get those maternity tents out girl!!   and big knickers while you are at it!!!!  I know you have some somewhere!!! 

Rosie - Am keeping everything crossed for you too hun!  If Jo can do it then so can we!!!    . I keep thinking about your readings but I just don't know if I can do it!  I don't think I can face being told that it's not going to happen.  I had a lovely letter from the hospital saying how I'd lost the weight I needed to and I feel a little positive about what is going to happen.
So again not all doom and gloom this end!

great to be back on line!
Fondest love to you both!
Rosie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

So sorry to hear about your DH eyes, that must be so worrying. I really hope the test on the ice goes ok and they can do something. It's amazing what they do with lasers these days! I had my eyes lasered 3 years ago to ged rid of my incredibly bad short-sightedness - it was fantastic!  Maybe it would be worth having a reading with all thats going on at the mo, u do have alot on your plate. Good about the driving though.  

Have a think about a reading.

Take care. Jo xx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jo, Hi Rosie,
How are you two lovely ladies? 

I seem to be doing ok now - things might be going ok! We have had our screening results for the IVF and all is ok so now I just have to wait for Aunt Flo to arrive and then I start sniffing CD21. I have also discovered that I am in love with my boss! He told my line manager today that I am to take all my IVF appointments and treatment as sick pay!!!      One less thing to worry about!

Hubby still not right - he has to go for an xray to see what is going on with his liver but other than that we are on an even keel!

How are you two doing?
Love Rosie xxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Rosie, I'm so sorry to hear about DH - I really hope they can get him sorted out and feeling better soon. Let's hope they can find out what's wrong with his Liver and they will be able to do something for his sight with lasers. Will an xray do the trick or would they not be best off doing a scan?

Good news about your paid time off at work and your driving though. Wouldn't it be lovely if you could pass your test at New Year?

I know what you mean about the medium, but I'd kind of given up hope a bit anyway and the reading has given me back some hope, and also made me think of some questions that might be relevant at my next appointment that I wouldn't have thought of asking before. I'm confident it will happen for you and that a reading might renew your hope. She may give you that light at the end of your tunnel.

Hope you're well Jo?

Well, I've had a really horrible, painful AF all this week and the pains kept me awake most of last night. Can't wait for it to be over! I've been to the doctors this morning and asked them to refer me to a dietitian as I've lost 7lb, but seem to just be hovering around the same weight now. I know I need to do more exercise and am really going to make the effort next week. And hopefully I will be able to get my treadmill fixed too. No other news from me.

Speak to you soon. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi beauty,

Sorry about your hubbys liver, deary me what a worry for you both! i hope they can find out whats up!
Thats great news about getting paid for any apts etc.. and good luck with the IVF, got everything crossed for you        


Rosie - sorry to hear your pain is worse, what a nighmare!  I am ok ta midwife on monday! scary huh!!  
Have a nice weekend. xxx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jo and Rosie
How are you doing? Thought i would just stop by and catch up with you. Jo, how are you and the little bump? hope tat you are both doing well?

Rosie - What is new with you? How are you and the clomid doing? i have to say that I have felt so much better since I came off of it and my period was not half as bad as before! I'm now starting to get a little worried about the whole IVF thing as I start to sniff in 10 days time 

We went to hospital today about hubby's eye and get this they have* lost * his special blood test result and he has to have it done again. we now have to have another appointment for that! So we are no further forward and beginning to worry that everything is going to clash with our IVF treatment. We are trying to think positive but it is very difficult! We are both stressed and worn out and could do with a holiday. I am actually looking forward to having my cyst op so that I can have a few days off work - now that has to be bad!!

look forward to catching up with you soon
Love Rosie xxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Beauty,

Oh that is bad! sorry you are stressed out - im sure you both really do need a holiday!! I cant believe they lost the Blood result, you must be so cheesed off with that alone    
When is your cyst op again? 

I am ok ta, still tired and bit of nausea but other than that ok. Cant wait for my 12 week scan now, it's dragging.

Rosie - how are you doing?

Take care beauty and good luck with everything.   vibes to you both xxx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jo, Hi Rosie,
Just a quick catch up!  How are you both? No news from me really except that I have started sniffing the synarel ( disgusting stuff - hope it blooming works).  It has given me really bad headaches and makes me feel really tired.  I now have the worst AF ever and am generally   most of the time!  I think clomid was heaven compared to this! Hubby has had dye injected in to him for his eyes and he gets the results from that next Wednesday.  Unfortunately my Dad has now taken a down turn and is waiting on some blood and wee results to diagnose the problem.

Hope all is well with you two?
Love Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

Been wondering how you were.  Sorry to hear its all tests and waiting still for all of you!! You really are going thru it at the mo.

I am fine thanks, had my 12 week scan last week and all is fine, infact im further on than i thought, im 14 weeks today! (must alter my ticker!!). My results were low risk for downs too, so i am well happy about that  
I'm feeling much more like my old self, nausea has gone and tiredness much better, think i need maternity stuff soon!!

Anyway, wishing you the best of luck   and hope they find out your DH and Dads probs ASAP!! Take care xxxx  

Rosie P - How are you?

Jo xx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Excellent news about your scan Jo! I am very pleased to hear that!  At least something good is happening to you!  You deserve it!  I am having a nice glass of wine at the moment!  It's going down a treat! Won't have too many though cos I'll probably end up in   too many hormones in my system and all that! 

I'll try and post again in the week but you know how it is!

Take Care Jo, I think of you often
Love Rosie xxxxx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Another quick catch up!
Well hubby has had a diagnosis of Glaucoma.  So we are both pretty shocked.  He was told that he would have laser treatment before Christmas and unbeliveably he has it this Thursday! So we shall both be off sick from work!

My Dad also had to go back in to hospital with suspected appendicitis! Anyway thye sent him home again with a massi ve dose of pain killers and antibiotics and he seems to be doing ok again!

Hubby's liver is still being investigated..............

Hope you are doing ok Jo and Rosie P.
Love to you both
Rosie xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

Glad you finally have a diagnosis for your hubby. My mum has slight gluacoma. At least they can do things for it - I really hope the laser helps.  It's surprising how many people have it actually!!  I know you tend to associate it with older people.

I am ok, although im getting bad shooting pains in my left ovary area    That is the side ive had my surgery previously so hoping its just adhesions pulling? Will ask my midwife on Tues. I'm 15 weeks today, cant believe it!!

Anyhow, take care and good luck with the op. Hope ur dad stays well    Jo xx

Take it easy!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been on this thread for a while. I seem to have been so focused on my trying to get my last 2 cycles so spot on with everything that the last 2 have just flown. Am now on my last cycle of clomid and have pretty much given up and am not doing anything special this time, just being normal. In a weird way I'm quite looking forward to having a break from it and just enjoying Christmas, even though once I'm off the clomid I will probably go back to not ovulating. No idea what will be next for me, but not long until I find out as I see my consultant next week.

Rosie, I'm glad they have at least diagnosed something for your DH and that he's getting treatment sooner rather than later. My gran has glaucoma and still lives a very full life even though she's 86 - in fact she goes out more than I do! I've heard that 'wacky bacci' is meant to slow down the progression of glaucoma, although I know you can't get it on the NHS! Really hope the laser treatment will help him.

Also, hope you're dad will be ok. At least if it is appendicitis it's easily sorted. Strange that your DH has something usually associated with older people and your dad has something normally affecting younger people. At least they seem to be getting sorted though and that's the main thing.

How are you getting on with the syranel? Are you getting ant more used to it or is it still horrid? Scary that something like that can make you realise how good the clomid was- can't imagine thinking that. The last 2 months my side effects have been terrible, and in fact this last time I was unbearable, even to myself!

Jo, It's so nice to see that you're a t 15 weeks already! It's mad as it seems to have flown. Are you going to be finding out the sex? Have you seen Lesley yet for her to tell you what she thinks you'll be having? Hopefully the pains will just be everything stretching getting bigger for baby, and is probably more tender as you've had surgery there. Is it today you've seen the midwife? How did you get on?

Well, I'm getting very nervous about my consultant appointment next week. I had lost 8lb but after the weekend when we had friends over, even though I was really good with food I drank a lot, and I weighed myself today and have put 6lb on over weekend!  How can that be? I just hope it's water retention and it comes back off this week.  Bit scared that I'll get told off by my consultant as I haven't lost enough weight. Also scared as to what he will suggest next. I expect a lap to check my tubes, and as much as I don't really want that (I've had lots of surgery over the last 10 years due to dodgy smears), I will go along with whatever he suggests if it gives me a better chance of getting pg.

Hope you girls are both well and I promise I won't leave it as long next time.

Take care.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Rosie - dont give up completely, although i know exactly what you mean by feeling relieved to be off the clomid in a way. I was like that, esp as i worried what it was doing to my body too and the cyst it caused etc..

I thought i had no chance after cos i wouldnt ovulate and look what happened    So, you never know!  

MMMMMM drink eh - sounds fun, i do miss my wine and my bicardi and coke a little. I had a few glasses at friends on Fri night but felt like i'd been out on a bender the next day!      Ho Hum.  I have lost quite a bit of weight which i put down to not drinking, so yours could just be that over the w.end. Glad you had fun though.  Good luck with the cons apt.

I had the shooting pains again last night, so rang MW - she only got back to me at 5.30pm! told me not to worry unless gets worse probably adhesions on that side and womb expanding now    So, i'll just keep an eye on it.

Had a nightmare with my car lately, now got a garage bill getting on for £900 - great b4 xmas eh?!  

Well take care, BFN.  Jo xx

PS. saw your main man on Tv last night, looked like a nice chap i thought?! quite direct and no beating around the bush re:IVF and FET which is good i reckon.  

Hi Rosie P. xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls, hope you are ok?

Hi Jo, did you have a good birthday? Glad to see you're having a Taurean baby - the best start sign I feel!  

I think I was feeling so defeated as I thought it was my last month of clomid, however I went to see 'the man' today and because it did make me ovulate he's given me 6 more months, so I won't be having a break afterall (what am I like). If this doesn't work then he said it will be IVF for us, but he feels very positive as I have two things in my favour (besides the clomid and met making me ov), my age and the fact I've been pg before. He said I will have a baby, he just can't say when. He's very positive and it's infectious because I came out feeling positive too. He's a really nice guy, very honest and straight which I like.

Oh dear, bit of a nightmare that you felt rough after just a couple of drinks. Will you be able to have a couple over Christmas do you think. 

How are your pains now - better I hope? What a nightmare with your car! Typical that it happens before Christmas.   I've broke my laptop, that's 3 in 10 months - oops! 

Take care. Speak to you soon.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Rosie,

I had a lovely b'day, went for an italian, meal   last night and treated myself to a glass of red, seemed to be ok this time. Yeah, i probably will have a couple of drinks on Xmas day and New year, few is ok.

Glad your gynae has made you more    he did seem like that kind of chap, brilliant!! lets hope you dont need all the 6 mths of clomid  

I was a bit worried having a Taurean baby cos they are supposed to be v stubborn!!? nige is capricorn and stubborn so its bound to be!!!   lol!!

Pains have died down, say my midwife on Monday and she said prob things stretching etc now.....
I heard Heartbeat which was lovely too. next scan not til 4th Jan.  not fitting into my clothes now, so will have to go into mat stuff v soon!!

Well, good luck this month      really rooting for you.

Jo xx

Hi Beauty.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. 

Glad you had a good birthday and managed a bit of wine. Maybe it depends on what you drink? 

I really hope I don't need all the Clomid and I don't have to see him again (no offence like!). But to feel this positive has to be a good thing, and I also feel very relaxed about things too, knowing that if it doesn't work then we can focus on IVF.

Very glad the pain has dies down. How lovely to have heard the heartbeat. You'll have to get yourself a load of sparkly Christmassy maternity gear!  

Taureans are not stubborn - they're wonderful (can you tell I'm a Taurean? ) They really are the best starsign of the zodiac!

Looks like Lesley was off as she said I have implantation problems and it would be plan B now which would take 3 months to work and then pg between March and June when implantation problems were sorted. Let's hope she was just wrong on the details!  

Take care Jo.

Rosie. xxx

P.S. Rosie, hope you are ok too? xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah,  I sent a message to poor Mads re:Lesley, looks like she wasnt right on her either, sadly.

Mmmmmm.

Well crack on      Have fun.  Jo xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Oh well, at least for me it gave me some hope when I needed it, so it was worth it just for that. Luckily I'm very realistic and didn't put all my faith in the readings.

Onwards and upwards!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah, best not to get too hung up with these kinda things.

She said to my Mum that my bro would collapse before Xmas with internal bleeding (he does have a drink problem, sadly) so far he hasnt, few weeks to go though, we will see, hope she is wrong on that side of things though.

Lets really hope 2007 is your lucky year Rosie      Jo x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Sorry I haven't replied for ages. I've been feeling really down and emotional the last few days and I have no idea why. I really need to pull myself together, as it's nearly Christmas afterall. I feel like I wish I could just disappear until Christmas is over and done with. I sound like a right Scrooge don't I?

That's awful what she said about your brother - let's hope she's way off the mark. 

Sorry to go completely off the subject, but someone has told me that their leaflet in the clomid pack says if it hasn't worked after 6 months then it's not likely to. Surely that means if it hasn't made you ov it's not likely to? If it is making you ov then why would it be less likely to work that any other clomid cycle? Sorry to be picking your brains, but if she's right I don't know whether to have a break before taking the next lot?

Hope you're well Jo, and you to Rosie - hope everything is ok with you?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

sorry you are feeling down. I have read if it doesnt work after 6 mths its unlikely to, but obviously on these boards ladies have fallen pg after that length of time. I personally wouldnt have taken it anymore than 6 mths but thats cos of health risk etc (my Aunt died of ovarian cancer cos of fert treatment at aged 54!!)  So i dont know what to suggest, its v personal really. Maybe a small break would be a good idea though?!

I hope ur feeling better soon xxx

Beauty - Hows you??

Im doing ok.  Jo xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. Thanks for your reply.

It's weird because the research I have read says that if it makes you ov then staying on it for longer than 6 months can increase your chances of pg, more than just staying on it for 6 months. I have decided to continue and hope it works for me. If it doesn't I've decided I'm going to ask for IUI (maybe a couple of goes) and if that doesn't work resign myself to the fact that IVF will be our only chance. 

Having a terrible AF at the moment which no type of pain killers are helping with. Will be back soon when I'm feeling a bit better and hopefully when I get my new laptop and don't have to keep pinching DH's!

Take care. Rosie, hope all is ok with you?

Rosie. xxxx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

hello girls,
i am so sorry that I haven't been around.  I kept meaning to but      things are so sad for us right now. After going through an op to remove an ovarian  cyst and then going through IVF I'm sad to say that we didn't even manage to achieve fertilization.  Initial tests showed that hubby's  
were ok but it appears that they were not.  

They managed to only get four eggs out of me ( with one ovary that's not too bad) but it seems it was not to be. They did a diagnostic test to try and establish whwtere fertilization could be achieved with ICSI and it would appear that one egg did fertilize so if we have any more treatment ICSI is our only hope.  Sadly, hubby does not want to go through any more treatment and doesn't want to spend the huge sum of money involved so it looks like this is the end of the road for us.  

Neither of us want to adopt so I don't know what we shall do with the rest of our lives.

I am off work with reactive depression..........I couldn't face going to work with the babies but i will have to go back next week.  I now have to think about what to do about that because I know hand on heart I can't face doing that job indefinitely.

We are so devastated, believe me....................... 

I wish you good luck on your journey Rosie...may it work for you!
Jo - Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy.  I am so happy for you! 

If it's ok with you - I'll still be around, even if it's to have a whinge and moan now and again.  Is that ok?

Much love
Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ohh you are both so down,      to you.

Beauty - so sorry to hear that the IVF didn't work, after watching the programmes on TV it does seem an awful emotional and painful journey. I dont blame you both for not wanting to keep putting yourselves thru it and the expense. I know you will think its easy for me to say now, but life can be great without children. When the clomid didnt work for me and i dont think i would get ivf funding, i gave up and decided i would buy a puppy for starters, as i love dogs and go on as many nice holidays etc as possible and even thought about changing my career etc...  I know you wont feel like it now, but i so hope you can think of some positives ( as well as what you think are negatives).  Even though im obviously thrilled, i still have my big doubts on how things are gonna change for us and our relationship etc and wonder if we would have been better without a child, but who knows. Anyway, you just never know it could still happen when you least expect it.
Sorry to waffle. I hope you can have a good Xmas together and plan some nice stuff next year , you deserve it  
Take care. xxx

Rosie - sorry your AF is so painful, nightmare. Good luck on the clomid  

I finally got my car sorted yesterday after 5 weeks of having a nightmare with it, now got a garage bill of £980.00 to pay - smashing eh.

Well, take care xxx  Jo xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been around much - I had a very busy December and wanted to take my mind off the Clomid completely, but I'm back now.   Still trying not to get bogged down with the Clomid and trying to keep a laid back attitude.

Rosie, I'm so sorry to hear about what happened and am sending you loads of big  . Might your DH not change his mind? Most of the Liverpool girls I know are having ICSI and there have been quite a few success stories on there. If it were your decision would you continue with ICSI? If you would then maybe DH could change his mind once he realises how important it is to you. It can be a huge blow for a man when his sperm (aka his manlihood) is below par. I hope this isn't the end of the road for you (if you don't want it to be) and also really hope you will stay around here with us. I also really hope that the New Year brings you lots of luck.     You really deserve some of that after all you've had going on the last year.


How are you Jo? Hope your bump is growing nicely. Did you survive Christmas after that huge garage bill and without alcohol?

Well, I'm feeling quite positive to start this year off - not about the Clomid as I have a strong gut feeling that it's not going to work for us, but that we can move on to the next stage and hopefully feel like we're doing something a bit more proactive, instead of just popping pills each month and feeling like we're getting nowhere. I'm also going to get my BMI right down by the next appointment in May so that I can get put on the IVF waiting list without further delay.

Anyway, must go as I need the loo!   Hope you both had a good Christmas and New Year.

Take care.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya Rosie and Happy New Year. Good to hear you sounding so up beat      

I am fine ta, had my scan on Thurs and all is well. i am 22 weeks today - cant believe how fast its all going   Quite scary!  I saw my endo cons and he is referring me to a general surgeon re my groin hernia. I may have to have a c-section cos of it, but im fine with that - easier i reckon    But will find out more when i see him, will have it a about 38 weeks if i do so due date bit sooner!!

Had a lovely Christmas, but hard not drinking now i feel well - had a few glasses of wine though.

Good luck.    

Hi Beauty how are you now  Jo x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi lovely ladies!
happy new year to you all! Hope it was a good Christmas and New Year!  I had a very emotional Dad on my hands.  His scan before Christmas showed that he did indeed have a resolving appendicitus. Hopefully it will stay away!  I found Christmas very difficult too as it's so child focussed.  My two best friends gave birth ( one just before Christmas and one on Boxing Day) and I feel so guilty cos i just can't face buying them a present and deep down I want to.  I am pleased for them but it still hurts as I now have no childless childhood friends around me.  I feel like the world is passsing me by.  Sorry to whinge.

Am trying to think positive about everything.  We are still not going to have any more treatment but I have booked a follow up appointment at the hospital to see what they have to say about the last diasastrous cycle and whether there is really any hope for us considerng our problems. Am trying to draw a line under last year and move forward though.  i have resigned myself to the fact that I will never have children and have been trying to draw up a list of good reasons not to have kids!  So far I have 
1. Should have more money
2 . Can take holidays in school time
3. Never have to worry about them and where they are.
4. Never get bubble gum on the carpet! ( I did that as a kid!)

Dad said that he could think of a lot more but he would say that wouldn't he??!!

I won't go in to the other list ( Reasons to have children) because that's long and painful and I'm trying to be positive 

I have been carrying on with the driving lessons and my instructor has told me to book a test.  I am keeping that one under my hat though just in case I fail! Hopefully  I won't and I shall be able to take hubby away for a dirty weekend in the hope that we can sort out our unresolved issues.

Thanks for your kind words lovely ladies.  I am glad that things are going well for you Jo.  I can't believe how time has flown by either.  At this rate your son ( I think it's going to be a boy!) will be 18! And I'll be too old to do anything apart from knit blankets in a rocking chair! 

Rosie - Good luck with getting your BMI down.  Mine has gone back up now thanks to the pile of chocolate and crap I ate at Christmas! Sorry JO, I also drank loads and got p*ssed on a few occasions (  there have to be some advantages to not being pregnant!) I really should start to lose it again ( the weight that is - not my sanity!) as I felt so much better when I was thinner!  Good luck with what this year holds for you.

I shall be around here quite a bit so will catch up with you lovely girls later!
      
Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Beauty,

Sorry your dad was a bit emotional etc over Xmas, it is hard.

But, glad your being   for 2007 and very good news on the driving test front - Good luck for when you do it. It was the best feeling ever passing mine - I love driving - hence doing it for a living  

All your reasons for not having kids are good ones defiantely - ones i worry about!!! hey ! dont say its a boy, am secretly hoping for a girl!! but either is ok.  Dont feel bad about your friends it is understandable how you are feeling, they should understand too. I feel bad just typing stuff related to pg here !!

Then again, i hope it gives some hope to a few ladies maybe too - cos i had given up hope too then it happened.
It will be good to go to your apt and find out all the info on the y's etc.. of your last cycle i think too.  

Hows your hubbys eyes etc now??

Well, Happy New Year - go and book a lovely hot holiday now (im jealous!!) xxx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jo!
great to hear from you! Glad that you are still happy and looking forward to little one arriving.  I hope that you get the girl that you want but all I wish is that the rest of your pregnancy goes ok and he/she arrrives safely in to  the world! ( Still secretly think it's going to be a boy though!)  

Well thanks for asking about hubby and his eyes.  There is good news and bad on that front! Some of the fluid has gone from having laser treatment but the rest is still on his optic nerve so there is nothing that they can do for him.  It could risk him losing his sight altogether if they do any more laser treatment.  He has bought himself some nice varifocals( designer glasses might I add) these I can safely say spend most of the time safely ensconced in his pocket!  What is it sbout vain men??  Trust me to have one! Says she who wears contact lenses because she's too vain to wear glasses          


Am feeling pretty ok about everything today!  I have just booked my driving test and am now imagining driving a la Thelma and Louise! Shame hubby doesn't look like Brad Pitt! I'm also thinking about the kind of car I might buy.  I think it will have to have plenty of leg room if you know what I mean  
Oh hark at me! You never know though!!

He is still having some tests to find out what is going on with his liver but we shall wait and see what they find.

Catch up again soon!  He's just come in the door and I haven't seen him all day! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Rosie Posie pudding and pie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Beauty - it's not nice wearing glasses, i was very short-sighted but eye    had laser treatment to correct it 4 years ago and now i dont wear them and it's totally amazing!!!   Great for swimming and in the steamy shower etc too!
I could never get on with contacts.

Glad youve booked your test - best of luck.    be fun picking out a car - you going for a sporty model? I love cars.

BFN.  Jo xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Rosie, if you don't mind me asking, what's a resolving appendicitus? Does it mean he doesn't have to have it out? Hope it stays away for him too - no fun having it out. It's rotten when family and friends all have their kids and you're not in the mood to face them. My cousin got married in September and is 3 months pg now so I spent all Christmas trying to avoid her. I'm really pleased for her, but just can't face all the congrats and tummy rubbing etc. Christmas somehow makes these things even harder.

Like you I have a list of pros and cons. It's weird because when we first got married we discussed what we'd do if we couldn't have kids, and decided we'd never go down an IVF route. But my mind changed after I was pg and now I think I'd do just about anything to get that back. Luckily DH has supported that too, despite what we agreed when we got hitched. We also have a list of places we wanted to go that you can't go with kids, so if all else fails at least we can do some exotic travelling! Anyway, you never know what life has in store, so never say never.

Good luck at your follow up - I hope they have some answers for you and at least it might clarify things.

Thanks for your wishes of luck with the weight. I put on 7lbs over Christmas & New Year, so not good. Am seeing a dietitian next week so am hoping I can really do it this time.

Good luck with your driving test - I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

I hope they get you DH's eyes sorted for him. My DH needs glasses but is too vain to wear them, although I must admit when Vic Reeves had a programme on a few years ago, I used to call DH 'Kinky John' as that was one of the characters on there and I think that didn't help.  

Jo, I'm trying to persuade DH to have laser surgery and even offered to pay for it for him a few years ago. I think he's at least considering it now.   Are you seeing Lesley to try and get the sex of the baby soon? It's mad how fast it's gone! Baby Jocole will be here before we know it!  

Well Rosie, I need to get a new car soon and am looking for a black, navy blue of dark grey 5 door Audi A3, less than 5 years old, but they seem to be snapped up so quickly. The autotrader website is great for having a browse at what's available in your area. Good luck!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Rosie and Jo 

How are you both? After having a good week I now seem to have come back down to earth and feel very sorry for myself.   Had a sh*tty day yesterday, three pregnancies announced to us and a death so am feeling  

One of the poregnancies has really thrown us as it's Phil's brother and partner who must have fallen pregnant while we were going through treatment. I am so peed off cos they even said after Christmas that they weren't going to have any more.  She is 42 as well, oh it's so unfair!   She has two kids already and I'm basically just jealous. Infact all the pregnancies are third children. The death is a friend of ours who had cancer so it was on the cards, but the sad part is that she died on Christmas Day. She was in her 70s but she was so good to me and Phil years ago when we almost ended up homeless and she used to love seeing us... I shall miss her terribly    

I had a dodgy moment at work yesterday too.   I'd said, prematurely that I felt I was coping with our IF really well but I was dreading the moment that a parent came in demanding that I look and fuss over the newborn.  Well, later that afternoon my worst fears were confirmed and a Dad demanded that I look at ( expecting fuss) over baby.  I froze and welled up and just said " sorry".  then had to make a sharp exit.  I came home and then I'm disgusted to say that I got ****** and cried my eyes out.  This IF thing is just so difficult.  One minute you are ok and the next soemthing happens that tips you over the edge.  The other thing to happen this week was a new parent who follows the Taoist philosophy.  when we asked about it he said that basically the philosophy of it is that what happens to you in life is a learning experience and if you don't learn from it then it keeps happening until you do. You can imagine how that made me feel.  HMNNN so all the sh*t I have been through should have made me learn something should it? No comment!

Rosie - yeah a resolving appendicitus does mean that! He seems ok now.  I know exactly how you feel about avoiding pregnant people as I said it's kind of unavoidable in my job! I agree that Christmas is the worst time of year for peoole suffering IF! Nice for parents who have kids though! let's just hope that one day it will happen for us. Even though I know it's practically impossible for me. I too have put on weight over Christmas and have a belly like a Christmas pudding! I really must do something about it!  Hope the dietician is able to help you.  let me know what they advise!

Jo - How are things with you hun? Hope all is well.

Love to you both       
Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ohhh Beauty I am so sorry youve had a crap few days - I dont blame you for doing a runner or getting drunk!! I would have done the same!! People are so insensitive sometimes, he should know you wouldnt want to be looking at babies with what your going thru - idiot!  

That philosophy is awful too, what are these people on    Deary me    

Just ignore things like that ok. Good luck for your follow up apt.      

Rosie - is it cos he's scared of having it done? i must admit i hate anything to do with eyes, so i had a valium b4 having it done   helped lots. Its not as bad as you think its gonna be and doesnt take long - im the biggest wimp on the planet. My bro wants it done but cant afford it yet, the prices are coming down tho. I went with Ultalase in Bristol who Sharon Davies and Richard Branson (london) had theirs with. They were v good. Tell him to crack on......  

I was gonna see lesley about the sex yeah, and if we may move... our apartment is so small for a baby and all its stuff and its 2 floors up! be fun eh?! and be nice to have a garden eventually. its just the money, sadly my Bf doesnt earn much at the mo   House prices here in Exeter are horrendous! we are currently in a part rent, part buy home.
Its going so fast now, 23 weeks today cant believe it, def showing now too!!
My hernia is getting more painful so be glad to see the surgeon soon, not that they can do anything at present.....

BFN.  Jo xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. How are you both?

Rosie, nobody can blame you for feeling down at 3 pregnancies and a death being announced. That would get anyone down in an IF situation. Sending you   Even more of a blow when it's people's 2nd or 3rd child - seems so very unfair. It's only human to feel a bit jealous when it seems to come so easily to the people around you. I'm sorry about your friend too, it sounds like she will be greatly missed. Hopefully she will be watching over you and can send you a little 'gift' at some point (that's the way a medium put it to me about my late Auntie and I thought that was really nice).

Don't be disgusted with yourself because you got peed and cried - sometimes you need to do that to get everything out, all the frustrations. Having to go through all this when you see other people who 'aren't trying' or 'don't want any more' just popping babies out, would try the patience of a saint. It is such an emotional rollercoaster and when you have so little control over the situation you're bound to have moments like that. As for the stupid thing that man said, well wouldn't it be just dandy if life were like that? But it's not - most of the time people glide through life making mistakes (teenage mums, people who never do an honbest day's work in their lives, etc,) never learning from then and those people seem to get along just fine and appear to be 'lucky'. As for people who can't get what they want easily and have to work really hard for it, life seems to be an uphill struggle, so what should we be learning - not to give a damn about what we do and the consequences? Surely it should be the other way around? Anyway, I think he is a *very silly man* to put it politely. I've had a series of bad luck over the past (just over) ten years, and have learned so much, so when do I get my good luck - will you ask him for me? Sorry - rant over!   What a silly thing to say though. Wonder how people who have had cancer and have been in remission, only for it to come back would feel about his philosophy? 

Anyway, I hope things go well at your follow up appointment and they are able to offer you a bit more hope.  

Jo, I think he is, but now he's realising tat he will need to if he doesn't want to wear the glasses (which he doesn't). He was on about the surgery not being as painful, but my mum had eye surgery when she was little and the memory still haunts her to this day. Prices have come down so much since I offered to pay for hi (nearly 9 years ago). I think it will be a case of when he gets around to having it done now. 

Part rent, part buy is a great idea. DH is a financial adviser (specialising in mortgages and insurance) so if he can help you e.g. seeing what you can borrow or whatever, give me a shout. Hope you are able to move and get yourself a bit of a garden. Will be nice for summer!   You should put a pic up of your bump (I really want to do that as I see other people's and want one!). 

Is your hernia getting worse because you're pg? IS there anything they can do to help? Hope they get something sorted to help you.

Well, I went to the dietitian on Tuesday and she weighed me and I've lost 8lb since I started Low GI, so she wants me to carry on as normal writing down what I eat normally, and see me again in 2 weeks. I expect she'll look at my food diary and see where we can improve things. Weighed myself this morning though and it looks like I've lost another 4lb since Tuesday! Going to wait until she confirms that though a week on Tues. I'm feeling really motivated at the moment - I just hope I can keep that up.

Well, just started 8th cycles of Clomid, so back on the rollercoaster for the 8th time! Keeping everything crossed - DH has even bought me a fertility statue!  

Hope you are both well. Take care and I'll speak to you soon.

Rosie. xxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya Rosie,

That is really good loosing all that weight, well done. Good luck for the clomid this month too    
Ive had my apt thru to see the general cons about my hernia its in 10 days so i will know more then really. There isnt much they can do, and i think it's getting worse as im getting bigger - but hernias can only get worse anyway...
just over 24 wks now, whey hey.. will try and put a picci on, not v technical though  
Thanks for the offer about your partner being a FA, handy!!

Beauty - i hope you are feeling a bit better lately?  Take care both of you. BFN.  Jo xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh my goodness - we were on the 4th page!   My fault I think as I kept meaning to post on here and forgetting.  

Thank you. I'm absolutely determined to lose it all in the next few months, and in time for my holiday to Corfu in June. 

How did your hernia appointment go? Hope they have offered you some relief? 

Love the pic of your lovely big bump!   Have you contacted Lesley about the sex?

Rosie, hope you're ok?

Nothing much to report for me - on the 2ww at the moment, but really holding out no hope (already had PMT symptoms). At the moment though I'm really focused on losing the weight and hopefully that'll help me with getting pg.

Anyway, hope you're both well?

Take care

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya,

My apt was rubbish. The cons i was supposed to see was off sick so saw his registrar who was useless (arent they all  )  
So, I rang my endo cons secretary to tell her and she is gonna get back to me. he wanted to scan the groin area, dont think he beleived i have a hernia     all we need to know is they will repair it at same time as a C-section!!

So, still waiting. I sent Lesely a picci yest and she is gonna try and see what sex baby is   So, i will keep u posted on that too.

Well done on loosing all the weight    Ahhh hot Corfu, lovely.....

Hi To Beauty as well hope ur ok. xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh no, after all that waiting! It's rubbish when you get a useless doctor, and there seems to be too many of those around.   Hope they can put it right when you have your c-section. You can do without that when you're a new mum.

Oooo, let me know what she says. Have I guessed before? I reckon a little boy.

I really need to keep myself motivated so that I can go and buy myself a new holiday wardrobe!   So looking forward to a holiday and it'll be after my consultant appointment, so in between any treatment. If these few months of Clomid don't work I'm going to insist on IUI and if he won't let me I'll go private elsewhere. Not thinking about that at the moment though, just trying to forget about it and get on with things.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Got a reply from Lesely - and she says BOY as well, i was bit disappointed, cos would like a girl, but as long as its healthy and all there, be lovely.

So, have to see now....

Good luck this month.  Jo xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Maybe I'm part psychic!   I don't know why because I haven't even seen your face, but I can see you with a little boy. I'm probably wrong though because I usually am with these things!

Thanks Jo, but I started spotting yesterday morning which usually means AF will be here in the next couple of days. Oh well, onwards and upwards to the next cycle!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ohh sorry youve started spotting already Rosie,

Mind you, as i keep on saying, i had a light period b4 my BFP and cramps etc... so you never can tell  

Did you have a nice eve last night? we went for an Italian all very romantic.
Jo x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, after now reading you have a BFP looks like the spotting was implantation Bleeding!!!

So thrilled for you, fingers crossed all goes well      Rest up for a bit. Jo xxx

Beauty - hows you?  I ended up in the hosp last night, cos had AF type pains and they wanted to check it wasnt premature labour pains    Heartbeat all ok etc and in the end said its probably ligament pain or adhesions ?! I was so scared cos they had me in the delivery room for it all    glad to be back at home!!  xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Jo..sorry to hear about your hospital visit you must have been scared to death   the girl I used to supervise at work had quite bad pains throughout her pregnancy and then bleeding towards the end of her pregnancy..she ended up having her little girl a month early but all was well and she went home after 3 days.. it is good to get checked out though hun as they can do amazing things now even if you do have a problem..
Cat x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Cat,

It did put my mind at rest    Jo x

Rosie - how are you today?


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Sorry to hear about your trip to the hospital. Hope the rest of your pregnancy is happy and healthy. I'm sending you loads of                    and      

Tina xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hiya. 

Thanks Jo. I did 2 more tests this morning - 1 early hours quite weak +ive, and 1 this morning strong +ive. Am feeling a bit more confident about things today, but worried I have no real symptoms, when last time I had terrible nausea, sore boobs, headaches, sleeplessness and groin aches. I'm going to the GP tomorrow (if I have another BFP test  ) and think I may ask for a blood test to check my levels - do you think that's a good idea?

Sorry to hear about your stint in the hospital. I bet you were so worried. I'm glad you and baby were ok, and hope that doesn't happen again.  

Rosie, hope you're ok?

 Cat and Tina.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Tina,

Rosie - its def a bfp for you then    Yeah, i would go to the Dr and ask for a BT, esp after last time, will put your mind at rest. Do you get on well with your GP ?

I have a lovely lady DR. Nowadays they just take your word for it when you tell them youve done a HPT and dont even bother doing one!! weird I reckon, but there you go  

After me saying i had a lite period seems thats what youve had!!  dont go by sympoms cos they can vary every time    Ive been so lucky and had hardly any at all, touch wood.       Jo xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. Luckily there is a new one there who used to work at the Womens Hospital in the Fertility Centre, so he has insider knowledge  . I'm hoping once I explain my concerns and remind him of my PCOS and previous m/c he will just do it to shut me up.   Last time they just took my work for it (but I had done 4 tests like I will have this time), but the first time when I had a BFP followed by a BFN a few days later the female doc I went to just did a pee test and wouldn't do a blood one.   Also if everything is ok I'll want about 1 scan per week just to see if everything it ok.  

Thanks for your  

Hope you're ok and get plenty of rest.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow Rosie,
Excellent news from you too!  Let's hope that this is a lucky thread then for all who post on it! It's nice to hear that deserving people like yourself finally get that BFP!
Jo - My goodness what a scare you have had!  I am pleased to hear that all is ok! I do love your belly!!!! See told you I too could see you with a boy! Rosie will have a little girl I feel! 

News from me never gets any better am sorry to say!  we had our follow up appointment at the clinic and it was all very negative.  Basically we have now really got to give up.  If we were to go and do another IVF cycle we would face a massive bill as I would have to have the maximum amount of drugs and we would have to do ICSI.  The consultant said that I did not respond very well to the already large dose of Menopur that I was on and realistically we are only looking at a small chance of pregnancy taking my age ( almost 38 now (1/03) and my lack of ovary in to consideration.  So it's curtains really.

I have good days and bad to be honest, today has been a bad one so I found the worse weepy film I could find ( mind you anything would have worked!) and had a good sob.  Then I always come on here to have a moment of feeling sorry for myslef then I brush myself down and say "Get on with it" 

So if anybody fancies blowing me some bubbles I'd love them right now! The cheek of it eh?

I have parents' evening tomorrow night - I always dread it! So nothing to look forward to at the moment    My Mum and Dad popped in to see me this afternoon and that took the edge off my sadness especially as they gave me a nice wodge of cash for my birthday.  This will go towards my new car and I think I can just afford the wheels now! So I had better pass that driving test! To be honest that is the only thing that is keeping motivated and it was a good job that I decided to do it to take my mind off of things!

Hubby is ok but still gets some pain in his lasered eye.  His excema has returned with avengeance so I think he is stressed and he had to have his ear syringed and then got an ear infection.  Poor love..............

Anyway, will check in again soon!
Much love to you both
Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Beauty - I am so sorry to hear about your apt - how rubbish  
You are not even 40 yet though, surely its over 40 the chances really go down hill? I know mine werent great at 36 though here!! (for ivf). 

When is your birthday? glad your mum is spoiling you and it will be great to get a new set of wheels    Good luck for the test, when you do it, Blowing you lots of bubbles...

Your poor hubbby, nightmare, bless him, hope things improve all round you so deserve it xxxxx     

Rosie - glad u now have a good DR - get down there 2moro and ask for the BT xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Beauty..sorry to hear you are feeling so down   have blown you a few bubbles   ..Cat x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the bubbles! Feeling a bit   today.  AF arrived and I can't shake off my sad feelings. Need to think positive but it just won't come


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Beauty sorry you are still down,

What are you up to for your Birthday? Anything nice, lots of drinking    
Jo xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Rosie, I'm so sorry that you're feeling so down and that your appointment didn't go well. I too was under the impression that under 40 you still had a pretty good chance? I organise meeting for FFs in Liverpool and the majority are on the ICSI thread. There have been quite a few BFPs on there, so although I know it costs a little more for ICSI, it may be worth considering? Your poor hubby too, he hasn't half been in the wars. Hope you manage to enjoy your birthday. I've blown you some bubbles. Thank you for your kind words and good luck wishes.

Hope you are both well Jo and Cat?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Cat is well cos she is munching away on chickpea curry   (quite proud of myself for whipping it up from memory) ..my SIL is Indian and cooks the most scrumptious Indian stuff .. it doesn't taste quite like hers I think I put too many tomatoes in but quite nice....and very healthy. Does that mean I can eat more Galaxy ?

Cat x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow thanks for all those bubbles! ! I am truly blessed!
With regards ICSI it would cost us £5000 as I would need the max dose of menopur.  Hubby is very unwilling for us to spend that amount of money with only a 1 in 8 chance of it working .  I have too many odds stacked against me because of the one ovary and so much scarring from my peritonitis and bowel surgery. No amount of persuasion is working and he is refusing to even talk about it. I know that I have to give up now but it's so hard.  We were told yesterday that his other brother has now got another child on the way and he too seemed to do it when we were going through IVF! Typical as he also was not planning on having any more! So now both his brothers and nephew are having babies this year. Makes me so sad just thinking about it....I should be grateful that I even had a go at IVF and having seen my cousin go through it three times without success I know what it has done to her so I too should give up as she has done..... sorry I am rambling but I have to let it out somewhere and this is the only place I can do it.  thank you for putting up with me - I will try and perk up but it's proving very difficult at the moment.

I have taken this week off of work and did some positive stuff this morning by blitzing the house from top to bottom! I have quite a few bin bags to show for my efforts and the house smells as sweet as roses! Scrubbing the floors certainly took my mind off of things!  I have got some driving lesssons booked too so i am making an effort to get on with life you know!

As for my birthday hubby is taking the day off with me and we are going to go out for a pub lunch during the day and some retail therapy! I am looking forward to that any way even though it does mean that I am yet another year older!

Anyway enough rambling!

Thanks for putting up with me. 
Hugs to you all
Love Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh Rosie, I'm so sorry. What a very difficult situation to be in especially with family member's expecting.      If you definitely won't be going through any more fertility treatment, do you think you would ever consider adoption? My friend who went through a very early menopause (age 21) has been looking into this, and over the last couple of months I started seriously considering it if treatments hadn't worked. Do you think DH may change his mind once these family member's babies are born? Would it be worth going to a clinic with a better success rate? Would you like to give ICSI a go? I suppose you have to do whatever you will be happy with in the long run, as you don't want to look back and theink what if or have regrets. I really wish there was something I could do to help - I hate that you've gone through all that and it seems there's no light at the end of the tunnel. 

I hope you do have a lovely birthday and do lots of retail therapy. Have a few glasses of wine and let your hair down. Sending you lots and lots of         

Take care

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Rosie .. Your post made me want to   I sooo feel for you hun .. life is sh*t sometimes !!   .. adoption might be a good route for you .. I know someone who has recently adopted a very young baby ..and my cousin an older boy..  I know there are not so many babies about ..but they can give you so much joy..and there are so many children just crying out to be loved and cherished as you would ...your love would be a blessing to them .. so go for it hun x

Hope you find inner strength hun    .. we all send you lots of  
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Rosie a massive     to you!! I don't think you are being selfish or wrong in feeling as you do   It is so hard when people close to us are pregnant without other things as well.  I think that time out for you and dh might be good for you both, maybe a weekend away? My dh was against us adopting but now he has changed his mind and agree's this is something we may look into if all else fails.  So dh may change his mind but if not you could look into adopting... I really wish you all the luck in the world you so deserve it from what I have read... please keep us posted! I hope you have a great birthday,   and like Rosie says why dont you treat yourself to some retail therapy xxxxxxx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you all so much for letting me rant and for responding to me when I know that you all have problems of your own to contend with.  

I think the answer lies in time out from treatment and getting on with life  . Hubby is also against adopting at the moment.  I  think deep down this has affected him more than he is letting on to me and that's why he can't face talking about it or even thinking about adopting or anything like that.  There is no easy way of handling this is there?

Thank you Tulip and Cat for responding to me too.  I really appreciate the support that I get from you lovely ladies on here.  In times of complete and utter sadness i know that I can come on here and rant, rave, stamp my feet, hug and cry all at the same time and i thank you all for that.

Af is finished now so with a bit of luck my hormones will start to settle down a bit and I will be less neurotic!!

Thank you too Rosie, you always know what to say to try and make me feel better.  I am so pleased that things are working for you.  You so deserve it!

Hugs to Jo too


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Beauty,

Just wanted to send some        

Thinking of you. xxx

Hiya Rosie and everyone else. Not much to report, got my us scan on Friday for my hernia! fun. xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Rosie, I think some time out of thinking about ttc etc. will be a good thing for both of you. Time to reconnect and get closer as a couple after everything you've both been through. I think you're right about it affecting it more than he is admitting to himself. My DH is the same and tends to go into his shell and prefer not to talk about things, however I'm totally the opposite and think that not talking about things can make things far worse. I think you're right though, he does need some time. If after a bit of time he still doesn't want to talk about it, would you consider counselling as a couple? Obviously not because there is anything wrong with your relationship, but because everythingyou've been through is an awful lot to have to deal with for anyone, and a lot to carry on your shoulders.

I really hope that you will find a way forward that you are both happy with and that things start to get better for you both. And remember that's what we're here for    

Rosie. xxx

P.S. Thank you for your lovely kind words Rosie. I'm feeling very emotional today and they made me cry like a fool.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I would highly recommend counselling .. I had counselling after a few traumatic experiences in my life ..and it gave me the strength to go on ..and find new strength within myself.. it can only help.. but remember if you need to talk we are always here for you too   . 

Cat x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

God can things get any worse? I had a very sad letter this morning from one of my best friends who recently had a baby.  The poor little mite has PKU and has had loads of tests and will have to be on a special diet for the rest of his life. I am just in the process of writing her a supportive letter.  Makes my problems pale in to insignificance really. So I should start thinking about others and stop moping on about me. Right then   for today!

   Note had driving lesson today and I drove to test standard!!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi again,

Beauty, so sorry to hear about your friend, that is awful! But, please dont think you shouldnt be feeling and talking as you are, cos that is also horrible for you both.  Did you have a good b'day? I really hope so, and im so glad the driving is going well too. You wont know yourself once your whizzing around in your own car  

I really dont know what to say it is difficult, I know i said this b4 and i dont want to sound uncaring or anything (not intention) but there are pros and cons of having children and maybe concentrating on all the poros will help a tad ?! You can travel, go out and about where ever and when ever you like, have a great social life etc and will always have more money    I kept thinking this when i gave up - have u got any pets? i was on the verge of getting a puppy!!

Take care anyhow. xxxx


Rosie - hello and hi to other ladies    Jo x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Rosie and Beauty,

How are you both doing? Ive been in bed with a heavy cold the past 3 days   also v tired cos got bad anaemia and cant take my iron tablets.. seeing mw later to maybe get some liquid iron instead....
Also got apt with the general surgeon next Thurs re Hernia, again... ho hum..
Hope ur both ok?
J xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Rosie, hope you are feeling a bit better hun. I really hope things start getting brighter for you soon.   

Jo, sorry to hear you've had the snotts. Take it easy, and I've heard that the liquid iron are much better. How come you're having problems with the tablets? I was on iron tablets before my BFP and found them ok. Good luck with the hernia man again  , let hope he has a plan.

I got my scan date through for 16th April, which will (hopefully) make me just over 12 weeks, which I don't mind as I'd rather leave it later this time. Bit confused though as my GP wanted to refer me to see consultant I assume as I've had previous m/c, have PCOS and was on fertility drugs, however I've been deemed 'standard protocol' by the hospital as my GP neglected to put any of that in the letter. They said the only difference it would make anyway is possibly an earlier scan if they could fit me in, which I don't want anyway.

Well, hope you ladies stay well (or actually I mean things get better for you both - where's my brain?  ).  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Rosie, your brain will gradually go now! mine's nearly gone......       lucky i give up work on friday eh?! ha ha!

Glad all is going well, you will love the scan, not long to go. The iron tabs made me feel sick and gave me upset stomach etc... the liquid is better so far - natural iron - you can actually taste it, infact im quite liking the taste    mw said to have some Guiness too    cool!

Well, take it easy.  Jo xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh Not long to go now Jo     ... are you getting excited !!! although I bet the next few weeks drag for you ..they always seem to when you reach the later stages.. can't wait for you .. it is soooo exciting  

Cat x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Cat, yes i am, also bit nervous of it all and keep panicking my life will never be the same again soon   but i guess thats all normal    

I hope you get your BFP soon, nearly everyone ive 'known' on these boards and endo boards and followed onto here have got their eventually          just when you least expect it too!
Jo x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks Jo .. we are having some great success stories on here recently aren't we .. its so fab .. I am so excited for everyone .. x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes it is fab all these good news stories and BFP  You can never tell when it will happen  

Well, I ended up in hosp on Thurs   I had just been to the general hosp to see about my hernia, then i came back to see my parents, i was chatting then suddenly my eyesight went in my left eye etc.. i felt dizzy and so I thought I better ring the GP, she saw me right away and whilst i was with her started getting pins and needles down left side of face, hands etc.. it was a bit scary   She took my BP and it was a bit high and had some protein in urine so she went me up the labour ward (again!). They checked me and babes over for a few hours and all seemed fine. BP had come down again and they couldnt find any protein in my wee  bit odd... so i came home and ive been resting in bed since, very boring   I had a headache yest and today as well ?!  Happy Days eh?!  They were worried it was pre-eclampsia and said if it happens again have to ring them and if it got bad cos of my age as well (nice) they would deliver the baby early - they kept mentioning my age, cheeky buggers!!  I guess the headache could be my anaemia too?!

Well, enough of me waffling how are you Rosie P and Beauty?? hope ur both ok?    
Lovely day here today.. have a nice weekend.

Jo xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

oOH SCARY! sorry to hear about your latest hospital adventure hun ... you have not had the easiest time of it have you bless you x 
Sending you lots of        for no reoccurences ! roll on your due date so that lovely baby can come out and greet the world.
Cat x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Cat,

To be honest i feel like ive been fairly lucky during my pg, except the last few weeks when ive had weird stuff and had to go to hosp. Ive been lucky compared to lots of ladies though, ie no sickness etc... i havent put hardly any weight on and my bump is just neat and quite small for my weeks etc.. so i shouldnt complain, being pg clearly is not a bundle of laughs though, and i cant understand why any woman actually says they like being pregnant!    the heartburn and painful ribs is annoying enough  
I am hoping to have a c-section at 38 weeks to be honest, seeing my endo cons on thurs will let you know.....  

How are you doing?

Hello Rosie and Rosiep x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Just a quick hello to you all.........  Many congrats to those of you celebrating a BFP.  I am really pleased for you all! I have to admit that I have been  feeling very sorry for myself and come to terms with this bloody IF! I have spent a lot of time with hubby, talking things through and although I am sad that our journey for little ones is over I know that it has to end and I have to have a life! My 38th birthday was depressing to say the least ( thanks for the happy birthday Jo and Rosie!) I ended up cutting my head on a road sign that dropped down! A definite ouch and it gave me several bad nose bleeds as well! Hubby wanted to sue!!


Other news, well for once I have some good news.  I'd decided to take driving lessons to take my mind off of IF and on comic relief day I passed first time! I am afraid I blubbed big time and my instructor came over saying " Oh I am so sorry" I don't know who was more shocked me or her and I wanted to kiss the examiner!! Even though he wasn't at all my type! I have not bought a car just yet as I am being far too fussy and careful with my money but as hubby doesn't drive this will change our life.  We plan to do all sorts of wonderful things and will be able to take cheap hols when all you mums -to -be have got to stay here cos your kids are at school!!  There has to be some postives to IF!

Work is just about the same .  I have good days and bad. I think I will always mourn the child I will never have but it's not taking over my life any more.  I can see some positives.  Admitedly there does feel like there is something missing but I just get on with it.  I have no worries that hubby is going to leave me and I do love him dearly! It's just sometimes you can feel left out especially as I am the only one of my friends not to have children. God, I talk rubbish sometimes!

I have also been busy making my cards and stitching and I am also possibly planning to do a bit of selling with my Sis in law who paints the most beautiful pots.  There might be a new business venture afoot once I get that car! My sis in law is also a fab florist so who knows!

Hubby's still having pains in his eye from the laser treatment and my Mum tripped in to a pot hole  and has fractured her arm really badly.  She is making good progress though but is now waiting to have a bone density scan as they think she might have osteoporosis.  She suffered a very bad break!

Sorry to hear that you have been having a bit of a rough ride Jo!  The docs seem to be obsessed with our ages don't they? I tell you I am a lot younger than some of them!!  Take it easy chicken and not long to go!

Rosie P how are things with you?  Hope all is going well?
Right catch up again soon!
Lots of love 
Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mazzzz (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations on your driving test Rosie! x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Rosie - massive congratulations on passing your driving test - well done   It is one of the best feelings ever i reckon!! You wont know yourselves now, have fun picking out a nice car - I loved it  

So glad things are more positive for you now. Hope your mum is improving still and hubbys eye is less painful.

Your right about holidays, we were reminiscing with our video tapes of our hols abroad over weekend (wont be able to go for a while now!). 

I have also been in and out of hospital with bad headaches and dizziness. I went to see my endo cons last Thurs but whist waiting to see him my headache got really bad etc.. and so I ended up being admitted instead    
I have been checked for pre-eclampsia cos of the raised BP, protein in urine and pins and needles/visual disturbances etc ive been having. But, although it is raised a bit after getting my BT results it seems it is not pre-eclampsia but probably just bad luck that im getting hormonal headaches due to high Oestrogen levels now    Theres not much they can do for me and so im just having to rest up and put up with feeling very 'drunk' and disoreintated which is miserable, but i am at least home again - was worried they would keep me in til baby is born  That was suggested!!

I wasn't impressed on the labour ward, it was a bit of a shambles to be honest and very understaffed. Dont get me wrong, the mw's were lovely but just overstretched - awful    Doesnt give you any confidence really. There were girls needing to be induced who couldnt be cos didnt have the staff to be with them whilst doing it!! 

So, im out of there now, PHEW! and will be having mw around every Mon to check my BP,urine and baby and seeing my cons every Thurs for the same - so they are keeping an eye on me and he is fantastic. I have seen him again today and discussed c-section, hes not keen to do one really and is trying to persuade me to go 'natural' so i will have to see.. he doesnt really want to do anything quite yet as im still only 35+5 weeks so got to just try and ride this out for a few more weeks ,fun eh!?

It makes sense about the Oestrogen I spose as i get headache/dizziness b4 periods and the pill has prev done that as well as given me high BP etc... so obviously a bit prone. Even when my endo was bad i used to get v dizzy, guess its all Oestrogen-related. There's no tablets that will help me, sadly - so just got to put up with it!

So, as i said previously its not all a picnic this pg lark!

Rosie - I was glad to read you are doing well and all is ok after your recent scan. Hope u r feeling well?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Jo ...Hope the next 30 days whizz by hun x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks, me too, been in bed again all day and yest with the dizziness and now nausea  
Hope ur ok?

Jo xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Quick update:

I am having a c-section on WED!!!    my dizziness is v bad and cant go on like this so cons is kindly doing it at 37 half weeks. I'm very pleased, although scared and cant quite beleive it!!

thought you may like to know.....

Jo xx

PS. think it will be in the morning...

Good luck everyone and Rosie hope your feeling well etc....  this will be you soon, it goes soo quickly!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. How is everyone?

Oh blimey Jo, Wednesday!   Very exciting though. It seems to have flown since your 20 week scan. I so hope I get to that stage. Had a bit of bleeding again for the first time in over 2 weeks - had hoped it had stopped for good. I'm having no joy getting a heartbeat on the doppler either, so am in a constant state of paranoid, and am not seeing the midwife until I'm 17 weeks. Am so worried that something will go wrong in the next few weeks and I won't know. Did you feel like this?

Hi Rosie and Cat, hope you are both well.

Rosie. xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow wednesday Jo how exciting ... we will be thinking of you hun ..and we can't wait to hear your news x

Rosie awww more bleeding hun .. this pregnancy is not giving you an easy ride is it ! ..sending you lots of        that it is nothing to worry about ..they do say some people bleed all the way through for no known reason..so hopefully it is that ..

Beauty ..How are you hun ?

Cat x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Rosie - thanks, sorry to hear you have had more bleeding. it is a worry i know, yeah, i never relaxed til at least my 20 wk scan, even then not totally and now i wont be completely confident until i have baby in my arms and all is ok.
When youve had things go wrong its hard to trust the situation again isnt it.

Maybe you should ring and say you cant hear a hb on your doppler?? maybe they will see you ealier, just for peace of mind. i hope things go ok    

Thanks Cat, v scary!! and weird knowing ive only got about 50 hrs left until im a mum    

Beauty hoping all is well with you and hubby and your enjoying getting out and about.... Jo x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
sorry to gatecrash the thread 
Just wanted to wish Jo lots of 
not long now hun!!
I'm looking forward to reading your news lots of love xxxx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi lovely ladies!

My, my  Jo - so soon where have the past few months gone?  It seems like only a few mins ago that you had that BFP!! I'm sure from your point of view it seems very different! So Wednesday is the day then!  I shall certainly be thinking of you hun! How are you coping with the dizzy spells?  Putting your feet up and letting your man do all the running I hope! So it's probably a goodbye for you now isn't it? You won't have time to be on here when baby makes an appearance in to the world! Let me know how things go as it has always been great talking to you even though i know it has not been very frequently!

Rosie - Sorry to hear about your bleeding hun I shall keep everything crossed for you that it goes smoothly. It seems so unfair that both you and Jo have had a tough time when i know people who have kids that can shell them out like peas and don't care for them as they should! makes me very cross. grrr!  Anyway, I guess yours will be here soon enough!


Wouldloveababycat - Thanks for your thoughts too hun!  I am fine.  I am the proud owner of a red ford fiesta which is almost ten years old and I am loving it hence been out and not on the computer. I'm even feeling ok that the witch arrived as usual today so that explains why i have been a bit emotional but I am accepting it all.  Last week when a parent asked me if I had kids I was finally honest and said to them " No, I can't have them as much as I would like to." they squirmed a bit and apologised for asking and I said " Don't apologise, that's just the way it is" this may sound strange but I felt like I was finally being honest about my infertility and not lying saying " On no not yet" which i always used to say.  It also kills the conversation so I don't have to talk any more and explain what went wrong! Of course there will always be a part of me that wants kids but right now I am spending all my time in Halfords and not loitering by mothercare! I have even given my little car a name - She is a saggitarius ( born 1997) so is quite grown up! Hark at me eh? Sad cow you probably think! It has done me the world of good, getting this car even if it does mean that I am having to see the in laws more frequently than I had hoped!!!

How are things with you? How long is the waiting list until you have your treatment? Keep your chin up anyway hun. My thoughts are also with you.  It makes me so cross when you read in the papers that so much money gets put in to substance abuse and there is then so little left for fertility treatment.  grr
Anyway off the soap box for now!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Flower - I so hope something good works out for you soon too      

Beauty - thank you, i am hoping to keep in touch here on FF as the site has been so wonderful. I'll keep you all posted as soon as i can    xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Jo 
I am getting sooooo excited for you        Oooh it is sooo exciting ..is everyone else excited too  

Beauty .. your car sounds cool ..I used to love my red fiesta and it did me proud for many many years ..until I wrote it off !

It is nice to have something else to think about and spoil yourself over .. I am a bugger for going round Mothercare drooling at all the bits even though it is often really painful to do so .. masochistic or what ! 

I am in the middle of clomid treatment and still waiting for a positive ov test in order to get donor involved at the right time! it is a minefield ....hoping to persuade the hospital to give me a scan to see where I am in my cycle ! as I have such long cycles I think if I do ovulate it is pretty late in my cycle.. 
Cat x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls 
Just thought I'd pop on to say that Jo's little bundle has arrived 

There is an announcement on the endometriosis thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93256.0 xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Jo just heard your news ..so thrilled for you [fly]    [/fly]

Congratulations ..may Nigella live long and may her life be filled with joy and happiness and may you enjoy being the fantastic Mum we know you are x
 to you all x

 everyone else x
Cat x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks so much for your lovely replies,
I have only just got online as we arent on it at home, i use my parents normally and not so easy to pop in every day and do that now    but will be going online at ours soon so i can keep up with you all still.

Well, I had my spinal and epidural at about 9am on 25th april as planned, although it was much more painful as they had a problem getting it in and had to redo it - Ouch!    However, once it took affect the whole thing was amazing and i had Nigella Suzanne at 10.10am    She was 6lb 3 oz - quite small but perfect. Its so fab, but hard work  

Anyway, how are you all here? hope everyone is doing ok?
Wont waffle on, catch up soon. BFN. Jo xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh Lovely to hear from you hun ..and Congratulations ..hope you she lives to an extremely old age and has a life filled with good health,  hope, love and happiness. 

I have 4/5 days to go before testing and so going mad as you normally do in the 2ww!! been feeling a bit icky a few times this week but it may be the met..as that can give me nausea but it is unusual for me to have it as often as I have this week..so I am really really hoping. 

I can't wait to see your gorgeous little one ..hope you are making a good recovery ..and getting as much rest as you can with a little one !
Cat x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Cat, and good luck to you for the testing, not scanned thru any boards much so hope i havent missed any news??

    

Rosie and Beauty how are you both?

I have been kept busy with Nigella, but she is soo gorgeous  
Speak soon again.  Jo xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

BFN for me ..although no period to speak of ..so think it is playing silly buggars with me .. 

Found out I have an underactive thyroid which showed up in my blood tests last June and they missed it ..he spotted it on friday ..so got to have more blood tests and go from there ..no wonder I am not conceiving as my levels were 6.5 and they are supposed to be between 1-2 to conceive ...

Glad Nigella is gorgeous ..we knew this all along of course lol..I bet it is tiring but in a nice way .. 
Take Care 
Cat x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jo,Rosie and Cat!
Jo your little one is gorgeous! I am very envious!!

Things with me are on an even keel.  We have had two new additions to the family, a new nephew and niece and despite them announcing the pregnancies after our failed IVF we have both managed to take it rather well ( we have smiled and congratulated and then come home and said " It's not bloody fair!!!") Thankfully we have a pretty strong marriage and have begun to see the positives of not having children.  That's not to say that sometimes I do get the odd wobbly, after all it is a bereavement in many ways and my Mum told me that! So, I think I'm ok. We will not have any more treatment and I hate every period I get that always arrives promptly now, but it's ok.......honest! 

Having our car has helped enormously, although my navigator runs a very high risk of being ejected through the roof at times! Having invested now in Sat Nav the risks for him are diminishing!! ( A little) I'm still working with the nursery little ones ( It's still hard at times and I avoid babies when i can) but I am becoming disillusioned with the amount of paperwork that is taking over my life and taking over the time that i spend working with the little ones.
I guess most jobs have a down side, it's just a shame that this one seems to get more daily! 

Hubby's eyes are about the same and he now has to see a specialist about a mole but I am not going to think the worst.  we have been through enough! My Dad is doing well and is now well enough to undergo heart surgery, not sure when this will be but am remaining upbeat about that too.  Also my Mum has to go and see a kidney specialist due to worsening diabetes but am not going to worry about that either. I think I am fine!!

Anyway, enough waffle from me! hope to catch up with you soon!  Sorry it has taken me so long to post, but the break away from here has helped.  That sounds bizarre I know but taking time out has refreshed me! 

love to you all!


Lots of love Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

I was just asking the other Rosie (P) if she'd heard from you. Glad you are feeling better after being away from the site, i can totally understand that.

You still have a lot on your plate with your familys illnesses but i hope all turns out well with them    
I had a mole looked at last week cos it had grown quick and itches sometimes, i was a bit worried but its fine - so try not to worry about DH mole  
Also had Nigellas heart murmur checked and that has gone, so that is a relief.
Trying to look for somewhere to move to with a garden now but its so expensive here in Devon   Just been to view a nice house but think its out of our range   bit depressing!!

But, sun is shining so thats nice. Well keep in touch and im glad you are feeling better.

Love  Jo xxxx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh Jo, it's great to hear from you! I am so rubbish at posting here! I wish I could say that it's because I have such an active life, but it's not! Anyway I am pleased that you took the time to reply to my post and still remember me!!

Houses in Bath are very expensive too.  In fact on our salaries we would not be able to even afford a studio flat! Hence we have to rent! We have been talking about moving ourselves.  Hubby wants to move to Devon or Cornwall and I would be quite happy to move there too as I loved living in Exmouth....I am just waiting for him to make a decision  He is still a little bit hesitant because of his elderly Mum and I suppose I am a little because of my folks but Mum and dad spend most of the year in Cornwall anyway so we shall see.

That's a relief that Nigella's heart murmur has gone.  I wish mine would!! I have it checked every few years just to make sure that it doesn't get worse, apparently a heart valve doesn't snap firmly shut which causes the noise they hear in my case and they just have to check that it doesn't get any floppier and cause blood to regurgitate back in to the heart.  Mine wasn't diagnosed until 2003 so I have lived with it for a long time!

Anyway, it is lovely to hera from you!  Good luck with the house hunting and enjoy the lovely sunshine today!

Big big hugs to you and yours
Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Beauty

How are you doing? made any decisions on moving?

I have been poorly the past week thought it was a virus by my GP reckons could be diverticulitis, having bt's 2moro.
Nige had his vasectomy done 2 weeks ago, ironic i know but not having anymore. Even though Ella is lovely, she is very good  

How is your hubbys health now?

I hope your ok.
We have put moving on hold to see what happens as they reckon house prices are gonna go down.....

Jo xx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Jo it's so nice that you still think of me every now and again.  i love it when I get a little message in my email box to say that there has been a post on this thread. You and me are so freaky! I had diverticulitis!! unfortunatley for me it ended up with a burst bowel! Hopefully, if they have got that early for you then you should be able to control it! It's just so weird how life has treated us the same. I just keep wishing on a happy ending for me but I know it's not going to come! I STILL can't do holding and enjoying babies and have now given up getting EYP status because of it.  I have however decided to do some mentoring for a degree student and have been asked by the university to be involved in some advisory capacity so I have other things to think about which is good.

Hubby was recently diagnosed with gilberts disease ( I'd never heard of it but it's very common) It won't harm him but explains a few things about why he falls asleep so easily and has a jaundiced look about him some times! His eyes seem the same so that's good.  Mum's scan was ok as far as we know but she is waiting for the follow up appointment and Dad's heart op has been brought forward because he is at high risk of his aneurism bursting.  Sadly it has got bigger and is growing.  So our family can't even think about Christmas until that is sorted.  He is very worried about it but we are trying to remain [positive about it.  As for me I am fine although it's coming round to almost a year since I had IVF.  Where has the time gone? It'll always hurt you know.

Anyway, I guess things must be ok for you too.  That was a brave decisiion to have a vasectomy but I do understand why. i know what you mean about moving.  we haven't discussed it for a while either.  Can't be bothered with the up heaval.  My parents are having probs with their neighbours (****** up students high on drugs attacking their house and threatening a fight then denying the whole incident in the morning.)  My Dad doesn't need that so I don't know what they will do but knowing Dad he won't be beaten!

Great to hear from you JO!

Speak again soon!
LOts of love
Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh no! your poor parents having badly behaved students as neighbours   my parents have horrid neighbours with a continuous barking dog too   Nightmare! you have a lot going on in the family, bless you.

Sounds like your job is keeping you busy though   I dont know where the time goes to, cant believe its nearly Xmas, again   scarey!!

So you have divertiuclitis? how was yours dg? did you have a barium enema? saw GP on friday and she reckon i need one - YUK, on colocfac tabs to see if they help first.....

TC  Jo xxx


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Jo,
Your daughter is just so cute! Makes me smile every time I log on! Anyway, my diverticulitis was only diagnosed when I had the complication of peritonitis.  I don't have it any more as I had to have a hartmanns procedure when the bowel ruptured, then a colostomy bag and then another operation to have the bowel sewn back together again.  The day I farted normally  after all that was a celebration on the ward I was on!  I didn't know that there was anything wrong although I had noticed that I did get some period like cramping which i put down to periods! Sometimes I was constipated and other times ok. My brother recently had to undergo the same tests as you to see if he had it, but he doesn't and his cramping pain is still unexplained. ( Personally, by the moods he gets some times I WOULD put that down to periods!) I believe they can give you antibiotics if it is that, which should stop it becoming infected but don't quote me on it.  Anyway, I do sympathise!   Good luck and let me know how you get on!

With regards my parents, this is going to sound crazy, but I think it's all going to be ok.  I had a dream where my late uncle came to see me. He gave me something in my hand and said that we needed it right now for protection.  When I opened it there was a blue keyring. He smiled, then lit a *** and went "SSHH" then told me to go! My aunty hated his smoking so that makes sense why he would tell me to sshh and he didn't look ill, but younger.  He died several years ago from motor neurone disease. Stranger still, my mum later handed me a book that she had been reading about guardian angels  and dream visitations by relatives.  It was most bizarre! In it were similar stories about how people were visited like this when they were most anxious. Anyway, the dream has left me feeling comforted and less anxious and I have told my Mum this so I just hope now that things will be ok. My point is, isn't it strange how when you are anxious or worried about something there always seem to be something or somebody who can understand or knows what you are experiencing and for me it always seems to be you!!  I feel like I have known you for ever and often wonder if I walked passed you when I lived in Exmouth. Spooky and strange!

You are going to think me very weird now, but I can assure you that I am not!!!
Well maybe a little! 

let me know how it goes
Love Rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Rosie,

Thanks she is a cutie  

I don't think you are weird at all, i know what you mean. I few months before i got pg i found a white feather in our spare room (now her room) and theres nowhere where it could have come from as we live in an apartment on the 2nd floor   I thought that was odd, like a sign. ive always believed in spirits (not just the alcoholic ones) as my Nan did and my mum and Aunt does too. I always feel that my Nan is with me when ive needed extra stength etc.. even on my driving test when i was 17  - I reckon she helped me pass  

Have you seen any mediums or clairvoyants lately?? We saw Lesely again and she was v good.

I actually live in Exeter but it's only 14 miles away from Exmouth and i visit there.

Hope it does all go ok with everyone.

I will let you know what happens with my stomach etc, did i say my mum has had the same tests cos she has it?! she has 2 lots of anti B's if it flares up and gets infected!! App its hereditery  

Jo xxx

PS. was your colostomy reversed?? x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie and Rosie (and everyone else)

I just wanted to say MERRY CHRISTMAS!! I hope you have a great time whatever you are up to.  

              

love  Jo xxx


----------

